# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3132 vmanolis, Κοκκινιά

## vmanolis

Ο κόμβος *vmanolis #3132* λειτουργεί στη περιοχή Κοκκινιάς (ύψος Αγ.Σωτήρα, Λεωφ.Θηβών).

Αποτελείται από :
-Ένα ταρατσοPC σε ρόλο router, με έναν τετραπλό έναν μονό αντάπτορα miniPCI σε PCI με συνολικά 5 κάρτες CM9 miniPCI και O.S. Mikrotik φορτωμένο σε μνήμη Compact Flash.
-Ένα Linksys NSLU2 σε ρόλο server με έναν 500άρη σκληρό και υπηρεσία FTP server.
Και τέλος, φυσικά, ένα switch (5απλό της 3com) για την επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους αλλά και με τους Η/Υ στο σπίτι μου.
Φωτό της όλης κατασκευής, στο http://www.geocities.com/vmanolisgr/AWMN

BB-links: 
*tsio01 #7081*,
*Kinglyr #8000*,
*jkarabas #10543* και
*anka2 #8654*.
ΤαρατσοPC-router με CM9 miniPCI + Πιάτα 80 cm και feeder "τα κλασσικά" by nvak.

Access Point
SSID : *awmn-3132-vmanolis*.
ΤαρατσοPC-router με CM9 miniPCI + Omni των 9db.

Στόχος η ανάπτυξη του κόμβου. 

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε...
Οι υποψήφιοι για b-b links αλλά και clients να στείλουν ΡΜs.

Επικοινωνήστε με ΡΜ αν με εντοπίσετε σε scan ή αν επιθυμείτε πλήρη ισχύ στο interface της Omni για πιο αποδοτικό scan.

----------


## vmanolis

Το ΑΡ με την omni έχει συνδεθεί σε ταρατσοPC και "βλέπει" το AWMN μέσω bb-link προς Fireball και εν συνεχεία Jstiva.
Για όποια εξέλιξη... τα λέμε.

----------


## aangelis

Μανόλη αλλαξε ρε συ τον τίτλο σε κατι του στυλ '#3132 vmanolis Κοκκινια'

----------


## vmanolis

Παρακαλούνται οι Moderators, αν είναι εφικτό, όπως το μεταφέρουν στο topic "Ενεργοί κόμβοι".

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δώσε μας στοιχεία, λινκς και τα σχετικά.  ::

----------


## aangelis

Η θεα από την ταράτσα του vmanoli

----------


## mojiro

εχει bblink με τον *#1066 fireball*

και την ομνι του

ο οποιος *#1066 fireball* εχει 2ο λινκ με τον *#1653 Jstiva*

----------


## vmanolis

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά που απαντήσατε για μένα, μια που είμαι βάρδια στην δουλειά μου και μόλις τώρα μπήκα λίγο "κλεφτά" στο internet για να δω τι παίζεται.

----------


## jntou

κανε ενα scan και κανετο post αν θελεις

----------


## aangelis

> Παρακαλούνται οι Moderators, αν είναι εφικτό, όπως το μεταφέρουν στο topic "Ενεργοί κόμβοι".


Δις

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Παρακαλούνται οι Moderators, αν είναι εφικτό, όπως το μεταφέρουν στο topic "Ενεργοί κόμβοι".
> 
> 
> Δις


Ξυπνάτε καλοί μου άνθρωποι...

----------


## pantdimi

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15739

σε επιασα στο scan!σκέψου αν θα σε ενδίφερε κατι να γίνει!

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...


Έπρεπε να το ζητήσεις στο http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13584
Κάνε edit στο πρώτο post και δώσε full info για τον κόμβο σου....
Άντε να φτιαχνόμαστε σιγα σιγά.......  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

@vmanolis

Φτιάξε το πρώτο post και εγώ στο μεταφέρω στην στιγμή.

----------


## vmanolis

Με βοηθάς λίγο...  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τώρα μήπως είναι εντάξει το topic του κόμβου ;  ::  
Sorry αλλά είμαι... πρωτάρης σε αυτά.  :: 

Ευχαριστώ τον *petzi* για... τα φώτα του.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε.  ::  
Σήμερα, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, θα αγοραστούν "παρέα" με τον *Mojiro*, οι CM9, τα pigtails και οι αντάπτορες PCI/miniPCI από LinkShop.
Ταυτόχρονα, κάνω τις εξής αναβαθμίσεις στο ταρατσοPC:  ::  
Από :
Ρ3/500 με μία CM9 σε πιάτο για τον *Fireball* και ένα Access Point σε Omni για clients, 
σε :
Ρ4/1800 για router με τετραπλό αντάπτορα για τις δύο αρχικά CM9 ,
Athlon XP/1800 για server και βέβαια
switch για μεταξύ τους.
Επιπλέον ένα feeder αφρικάνικο, ώστε μένει να πάρω ένα ακόμη πιάτο για να μπορέσω να κάνω το επόμενο link με *SV1GFU* ή *Shadowcaster*.
Νεότερες εξελίξεις καθ' οδόν...  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

μιας και ο shadowcaster συνιθιζει να εξαφανιζεται πρεπει να απευθυνθουμε
σε ειδικο για την περιπτωση ατομο, πληροφοριες για αυτο το ατομο εδω.

 ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...πληροφοριες για αυτο το ατομο εδω.


Σε ποιό *link* όμως θα πάμε ; Πιθανολογώ θα είναι κάποιο από τα:

**Αναζητήσεις,
*Kοινωνικά,
*Επικαιρότητα,
*Εξελίξεις ή
*Guiness.*  ::  

Κάποια *βοήθεια από το κοινό*;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λόγω ριζικής αναβάθμισης του ταρατσοPC, ο κόμβος είναι από εχθές εκτός.  ::  
Λογικά αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα επαναλειτουργήσει ανανεωμένος αύριο Πέμπτη.  ::  
Θα post-άρω και φωτό από τον νέο κόμβο με τον εξοπλισμό του.  ::  
See you...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κόμβος ανανεώθηκε-αναβαθμίστηκε πλήρως.
Μια αρχική ιδέα, στις φωτό που ακολουθούν.

----------


## stafan

Μπράβο, πολύ καλή δουλειά  ::  
αλλά πολύ άδειος χώρος βρέ παιδί μου  ::  Έχει ακόμη περιθώρια για KW κάτι απο παλιές εποχές FM μου θυμίζει  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ίσως του βάλω και ένα UPS εκεί μέσα, αργότερα.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Κόμβος ανανεώθηκε-αναβαθμίστηκε πλήρως.
> Μια αρχική ιδέα, στις φωτό που ακολουθούν.


μπράβο Μανόλη, τωρα έχεις υποδομή για πολλά μπι μπι λινκς..


 ::

----------


## petzi

για βάλε και την omni σου στο σωστό σημείο pls να σε δει και κανας άλλος....  ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Γ@αμώ τις δουλειές. Όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να σου μοιάσω  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Γ@αμώ τις δουλειές. Όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να σου μοιάσω


Ευχαριστώ για τα... καλά σας λόγια.  ::  
Όμως, με έχεις για μεγάλο; (σε ηλικία εννοώ)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> για βάλε και την omni σου στο σωστό σημείο pls να σε δει και κανας άλλος....


Σήμερα έχω προγραμματίσει να δοκιμάσουμε link με τον SV1GFU, ευθυγραμμίζοντας όσο μπορούμε τα πιάτα, οπότε η μία CM9 είναι πιασμένη.
Η άλλη είναι στο άλλο πιάτο που είναι "locked" εδώ και καιρό στον Fireball.
Αναλόγως των αποτελεσμάτων (που εύχομαι να πάνε καλά οι δοκιμές) μία από τις δύο CM9 θα την φορτώσω στην omni αντί πιάτου και... ready to be scan.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> μπράβο Μανόλη, τωρα έχεις υποδομή για πολλά *μπι μπι* λινκς..


To *be* or not to *be* ?  ::  

Καλό εεε ;

----------


## vmanolis

Δοκιμές για link με SV1GFU στέφθηκαν από πλήρη... αποτυχία.  ::  
Αρχικά τον έπιανα με -88db. Στην συνέχεια αλάζοντας κανάλια. πόλωση και στόχευση από μεριάς SV1GFU, τα πράγματα απλά χειροτέρεψαν.
Μετά από 2 ώρες προσπαθειών, καταθέσαμε τα όπλα.  ::  
Πιθανή επόμενη προσπάθεια... LordD.

----------


## LordD

LordD σήμερα στήνει pc!!  ::  Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τεστ με το πιάτο ως έχει (πιατο - linksys) όποτε μου πείς!! Θές να το δοκιμάσουμε και σήμερα? Μπορώ να το αφήσω να κοιτάει προς την μεριά σου το απόγευμα (θα του κατευάσω και την γωνία όσο πάει...  ::  ) Περιμένω νέα σου απο PM η μέσω τηλ...  ::

----------


## priestjim

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από priestjim
> 
> Γ@αμώ τις δουλειές. Όταν μεγαλώσω θέλω να σου μοιάσω 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τα... καλά σας λόγια.  
> Όμως, με έχεις για μεγάλο; (σε ηλικία εννοώ)


Όταν μεγαλώσω awmnιστικα και γίνω κόμβος εννοώ ρεεεε  ::   ::  !

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από μια δοκιμή σύνδεσης με *SV1GFU* και τα απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα, έβαλα στο δεύτερο interface ξανά την Omni (*awmn-3132-vmanolis*) αυτή την φορά με CM9 αντί του προηγούμενου Access Point.
*LordD* λάβε θέση μάχης...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν. Πριν λίγο επέστρεψα από την... οικία *LordD*. Μετά από δοκιμές στόχευσης της Omni μου από την ταράτσα του, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν παραπάνω από ενθαρρυντικά.  ::  
Συγκεκριμένα, όπως φαίνεται και από τα συννημένα αρχεία, με έπιανε με -62 db SNR. Πολύ ισχυρότερα από οποιονδήποτε άλλον, πράγμα λογικό μια που είμαστε σε απόσταση λιγότερη του χιλιόμετρου.  ::  
Επόμενη επιδίωξη έκαστου:
-Aναβάθμιση του link μου με *Fireball* με τον οποίο έχω ήδη b-b (ελπίζουμε σε εγκατάσταση ταρατσοPC αντί των WRT και D-Link που έχει)
-Δημιουργία b-b link με *ΕΕΧΙ (Acoul)*στον οποίο ο *LordD* είναι ήδη client.

Ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο, ώστε τελικά να ακουλουθηθεί και από τους δύο μας, η καλύτερη επιλογή για να βγαίνουμε στο ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## petzi

WOWWWWWWWW

----------


## vmanolis

> WOWWWWWWWW


Ουόου, ξε-ουόου, βράστα.  ::  
Ψάχνουμε με τον *LordD* απεγνωσμένα για ένα καλό b-b.  ::  
Ο *Shadowcaste*r δεν διατίθεται για b-b μαζί μου αυτή την στιγμή, γιατί δεν έχει χρόνο για τις όποιες εργασίες απαιτούνται.
Ο *Fireball* (που περνάει "αναμετάδοση" τον *jstiva*) με το WRT και την Stella, δεν επιθυμεί μέχρι σήμερα να βάλει ταρατσοPC και να πάρει δικά του subnet, ώστε να είναι αποδοτικός κόμβος και να δυναμώσουμε έτσι το b-b που έχουμε, γιατί δείχνει έντονα σημάδια αστάθειας.
Ο *SV1GFT* που τον πιάνει ο *LordD* δεν μπορεί προς το παρόν να σηκώσει κι άλλο interface λόγω... δύστροπων συγκατοίκων.
Με *petzi*, *SV1GFU* δεν βλεπόμαστε, παρόλη την μικρή απόσταση.

Συμπέρασμα: Με αυτούς που θέλουν b-b, δεν τους βλέπουμε.  ::  
Με αυτούς που βλέπουμε, δεν μπορούνε (πιστεύουμε).  ::  

Αυτή την στιγμή κάνουμε "διαβήματα" για αναβάθμιση του link μεταξύ *LordD* και *acoul*, σε b-b link, μια που προς το παρόν δείχνει να επιθυμεί κάτι τέτοιο ο ίδιος ο acoul.  ::

----------


## LordD

Εγώ η μόνη επαφή με *petzi* είναι πως πιάνω τα BB του.. Δεν έκανα βέβαια και σωστό scan, με το πιάτο ότι έπιασα!! αλλά υποθέτω πως... δεν έχω ούτε εγώ μέλλον προς τα εκεί...

Τον *ShadowCaster* επείσης τον έπιανα καλά αλλά...

Επείσης πιάνω *awmn_280*, *awmn-4263AP*, *awmn-4097*, *awmn-ATIA* και *awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210* (όλα αυτά με το πιάτο...) σε όχι τόσο καλό σήμα!! Ίσως βέβαια φταίει και η ισχής στην omni ή η κατεύθυνση που κοιτάνε οι κεραίες σε κάθε κόμβο... Άν κάποιος μπορέσει να ελένξει την τοπόθεσία μου και να την συγκρίνει με αυτούς τουσ παράγοντες ας το κάνει και να μας ενημερώση!!! Ψάχνουμε απεγνωσμένα για ΒΒ links.... Όσο ποιό πολά τόσο το καλήτερο για όλους μας!!

PS. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γράψω greeklish για να αποφύγω την ορθογραφία.... χαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αν LordD βλέπεις το b-b του petzi, τότε μήπως πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε κάποιο b-b μαζί του;  ::  
Έχω μιλήσει μαζί του και βλέπω είναι θετικός στις συνεργασίες-ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

----------


## LordD

Μανόλη όπως έχω ξαναπεί, κάθε ΒΒ είναι καλοπροαίρετο!!! Αρκεί βέβαια να μην κάνουμε κύκλους.... χεχεχεχεχε  ::  Θα μιλήσω σήμερα και με jntou και ίσως χρειαστεί πάλι ταρατσάδα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

αμα μπορειτε κανετε ενα λεπτομερες σκαναρισμα, και πριν σκαναρετε
ειδοποιηστε τους κατοχους omni's να ανοιξουν την ισχυ για μιση ωρα.

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις σήμερα έγινε η πρώτη επιτυχής απόπειρα σύνδεσης του *#2863 Kinglyr* σαν client του κόμβου.  ::  
Μετά από αρκετή... αναμονή για δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή, μόλις την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα "εντοπίστηκε" η omni μου από το D-Link του και αφού επικοινώνησε μαζί μου, του έδωσα κάποιες ΙΡ.  ::  
Έτσι πριν λίγη ώρα, αφού ευθυγράμμισε την κεραία του προς το μέρος μου, ήρθαν τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα μέσω ping προς ΑΜΔΑ, κάτι για το οποίο περίμενε πάνω από χρόνο να δει.  ::  
Καλώς τον λοιπόν στους κόλπους του ΑΜΔΑ.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ο *#2863 Kinglyr* είναι ήδη ο πρώτος μου *client*.  ::  
Ζητώντας μεταξύ μας πάντα το βέλτιστο όμως, θα στήσει πυργάκι με πιάτο (αντί του ιστού και της Stellas) λόγω ενδιάμεσου... φυλλώματος και θα γίνει b-b link μεταξύ μας, ώστε να συνδέσει μετέπειτα και έναν άλλον φίλο του επάνω σε αυτόν.  ::  
Εν αναμονή εξελίξεων λοιπόν...  ::

----------


## jntou

Θα μιλήσω σήμερα και με jntou και ίσως χρειαστεί πάλι ταρατσάδα... 

den ir8es

----------


## vmanolis

Λόγω εργασιών για b-b link με #1552 Shadowcaster, το interface που οδηγεί την Omni μου (awmn-3132-vmanolis) θα τεθεί εκτός από σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## vmanolis

Το interface στην Omni ενεργοποιήθηκε ξανά, λόγω μη δυνατότητας από πλευράς *Shadowcaster* δοκιμής για b-b link.  ::  
Δυστυχώς ο κόμβος του είναι εκτός ακόμη λόγω υγρασίας.  ::  
Ευχόμαστε ταχεία... ανάρρωση.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από e-mail του SV1GFT για επικοινωνία με κοντινό μου υποψήφιο client, πήγα σήμερα και διαπίστωσα ότι εκτός του ότι μας χωρίζουν περί τα 150 μέτρα  ::  , το κυριότερο είναι ότι από το μπαλκόνι του τέταρτου ορόφου όπου βρίσκεται, έχει "φάτσα-κάρτα" τις κεραίες μου.  ::  Δείτε την φωτό και θα καταλάβετε.  ::  
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, scan-άροντας  ::  με τον φορητό μου και μια Grid των 15db, είχα ακαριαία σύνδεση με την Omni του κόμβου μου.  ::  Μεγάλη τύχη θα μπορούσα να πω...  ::  
Η πλάκα είναι ότι όπως μου είπε, και άλλοι από την ίδια πολυκατοικία ενδιαφέρονται να συνδεθούν επίσης.  ::   ::  
Παρακαλώ περάστε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LordD

Αντε καλορίζικα!!!  ::  Έχεις και PM που θα σε ενδιαφέρει αρκετά αρχηγέ!! χεχεχε Αντε να τελειώνουμε και με το θέμα μας..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Αντε να τελειώνουμε και με το θέμα μας..


Καλημερούδια και καλό μας μήνα...  ::  
Εγώ μόλις τώρα έφτασα σπίτι. Βλέπετε, έλειπα στο χωριό (Μυτιλήνη) για... ελιές.  ::  
Ας δραστηριοποιηθούμε λοιπόν (ξανά).  ::

----------


## LordD

Περιμένω νέα σου λοιπόν!! Γενικά...  ::  Δες και το PM..  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.
Επειδή ο *Fireball* όχι μόνο δεν φαίνεται να "επιθυμεί" αναβάθμιση-βελτίωση του κόμβου του με την τοποθέτηση ταρατσοPC αντί των WRT και D-Link αλλά προτιμά να "γυρίσει" σε απλό client, γίνεται προσπάθεια εντός του ΣαββατοΚύριακου να γυρίσω προς τον *Shadowcaster* για b-b link σε "B", καθόσο παρακολουθώ την προσπάθεια του *LordD* να κάνει link σε "A" με *SV1GFT*.  ::  
Όταν επιτύχει αυτή η προσπάθεια, τότε πανεύκολα (μια που είμαστε πολύ κοντά) ακολουθώ επίσης με link σε "A" με τον *LordD*.  ::  
Απλά, κάποια στιγμή, πιστεύω για λίγη ωρίτσα, θα βγει εκτός ΑΜΔΑ ο κόμβος, μια που πρέπει αν πάει καλά η δοκιμή με *Shadowcaster*, αφενός να γυρίσει η στόχευση του interface από *Fireball* σε *Shadowcaster*, αφετέρου να γίνουν οι ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις στον router.  ::  
Πιστεύω ότι σταδιακά "αναβαθμίζομαι" με καλό ρυθμό. Από απλός client στον *ΑΤΙΑ* πριν περίπου έναν χρόνο, σε ενεργό κόμβο με ταρατσοPC και b-b link σε "B" με *Fireball* (με αρκετές δυσκολίες όμως λόγω WRT), ελπίζω σε σωστό link σε "B" με *Shadowcaster* και εν συνεχεία (γιατί όχι) το πρώτο μου b-b link σε "A" με *LordD* και *SV1GFT*.  ::  
Τα λέμε για όποιες εξελίξεις.  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Νεότερες εξελίξεις αναφέρουν ότι από αυτή την στιγμή πλέον, έχω b-b link *Shadowcaster* αντί του *Fireball*, ο οποίος επιθυμεί να το "γυρίσει" σε απλό client.  ::  
Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες που λένε.  ::   ::  
Εν πάσει περιπτώση, κοιτώντας προς τα εμπρός εγώ προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι αποκτώντας ένα καλό b-b link σε "B" έναντι του "συζητήσιμου" link με *Fireball*, το θεωρώ πρόοδο.  ::  Φασούλι το φασούλι...  ::  
Ελπίζω να βρω στο μέλλον "πέρασμα" και για ένα b-b link σε "A", προσφέροντας έτσι καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και στους (δύο μέχρι τώρα) clients μου.

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από ... διαπραγματεύσεις με τον Φεουδάρχη μας *Shadowcaster*, δεσμεύτηκε ο ίδιος ότι θα βάλει στο πρόγραμμα (ελπίζω όχι το... πενταετές  ::  ) την αναβάθμιση και του μεταξύ μας b-b link από "*b*" σε "*a*", μια που είναι το μόνο από τα links που του έμεινε σε "*b*". http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=221297#221297
Αργά αλλά σταθερά λοιπόν συνεχίζουμε την... ανοδική μας πορεία στον χώρο του ΑΜΔΑ, καθώς θα γίνουμε και εμείς ένα b-b link... σταθερής αξίας, όπως είπε και ο Φεουδάρχης μας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

*Καλημέρα*, *καλό μήνα* και *καλή χρονιά* σε όόόόόόόόόλους. Φεουδάρχες και clients.  ::  
Υγεία, ευτυχία και όχι μόνο πολλά, αλλά και καλά links.  ::  
Όπου νάναι θα γίνει... μεταγραφή του *LordD* από client στον αξιοσέβαστο κόμβο *acoul*, σε client στον κόμβο μου.  ::  
Βλέπετε η αρκετή απόσταση που τους... χωρίζει έχει τα σκαμπανεβάσματά της, με όσα αυτό συνεπάγεται (κάποιοι παλιοί θα... μουρμουράνε γι' αυτό).  ::  
Άντε να γίνουμε... πολλές (που λένε) μπας και γίνει γρηγορότερα η αναβάθμιση του b-b link μου με *Shadowcaster* σε "A".  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LordD

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας!!!  ::  Αντε μήπως αναβαθμιστώ και εγώ απο client σε κόμβο κάποια στιγμη!!!!  ::

----------


## LordD

Από χθες εκπέμπω και εγώ απο το ΑΡ awmn-3132-vmanolis σε καλές σχετικά ταχύτητες!! (αφού προς το παρόν το ΒΒ vmanolis - Shadowcaster είναι σε Β) Προσωρινά ελπίζω μέχρι να γίνει και το ΒΒ vmanolis - LordD - EEXI το οποίο είναι στα "κάρβουνα"...  ::  Και σε Α' (με τόνο) βεβαίως βεβαίως...

----------


## vmanolis

Από εχθές ο server στην ταράτσα είναι εκτός. Δοκίμασα μερικές φορές αλλά δεν εκκινεί.  ::  
Ανέβασα οθόνη TFT, πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι επάνω και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν φορτώνουν τα Windows.  ::  
Συγκεκριμένα, βγαίνει η γαλάζια οθόνη με το λογότυπο των Windows στην μέση της οθόνης, τα τετραγωνάκια λίγο πιο χαμηλά τρέχουν προς τα δεξιά και γράφει "Γίνεται εκκίνηση των Windows...".  ::  
Αν τα άφηνα έτσι ακόμα θα περίμενα.  ::  
Αφού κατέβασα στο σπίτι μου τον server, δοκίμασα πάμπολες φορές να του φορτώσω από την αρχή τα Windows (2000 αλλά και ΧΡ). Μάταια όμως.  ::  
Τις μισές φορές με την πρώτη επανεκκίνηση στα μέσα της εγκατάστασης και ενώ δεν πείραζα κάτι, μου κόλλαγε στο ψάξιμο για CD-ROM στην εκκίνηση.
Τις άλλες μισές, πέρναγε αυτό το στάδιο, επανεκκινούσε και συνεχίζοντας την εγκατάσταση μου έβγαζε αριστερά χαμηλά την ένδειξη "Η εγκατάσταση θα ολοκληρωθεί σε... 39 λεπτά". Αυτό όμως το έβλεπα για αρκετή ώρα χωρίς να αλλάζει ο υπόλοιπος χρόνος και χωρίς να φορτώνει κάτι από το CD-ROM των Windows αφού το LED παρέμενε σβυστό και του σκληρού επίσης.  ::  
Τελικά μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες και ώρα, ακούστηκε ένα "μπαφ" από το τροφοδοτικό και αυτό ήταν. Τα κακάρωσε τελείως. Δεν κάνει το παραμικρό.  ::   ::   ::  
Αύριο θα αγοράσω ένα νέο τροφοδοτικό και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχω άλλο πρόβλημα.  ::  Έτσι τουλάχιστον πιστεύω.  ::

----------


## LordD

Τελικά?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικά?


Έβαλα άλλο τροφοδοτικό και αφού σέταρα από το μηδέν τα Windows (partitioning, format, installation), έμπλεξα με τον δεύτερο 200άρη σκληρό.  ::  
Συγκεκριμένα, επειδή είχε γίνει Dynamic Partition όταν τον τοποθέτησα την πρώτη φορά στον server, κάνοντας τώρα νέα εγκατάσταση τα Windows, δεν μπορούσα να δω τον σκληρό. Στην καρτέλα για την διαχείρηση μάλιστα των σκληρών δίσκων στα Windows ενώ τον πρώτο σκληρό μου τον είχε με τον χαρακτηρισμό "Βασικό Διαμέρισμα", τον δεύτερο τον έβγαζε με "Ξένο Διαμέρισμα" και ένα λευκό τρίγωνο με κίτρινο θαυμαστικό μέσα του.  ::  
Προσπάθησα με διάφορα utilities να κάνω recover στο partition αυτό των 185GB και τελικά "βρήκα το φώς" με το R-Studio 2.0 του Ultimate Recovery CD (Maniacs). Τα έβρισκε όλα. Άνοιγε το folder tree όποιου partition ή σκληρού επέλεγες και μαρκάροντας όποια αρχεία ή φακέλους θες, τα κάνει recover όπου του έλεγες.  ::  
Έτσι επέλεξα και ανάκτησα τουλάχιστον 150GB από τον σκληρό αυτόν (ταινίες, παιχνίδια, ΜΡ3).  :: 
Την επομένη (λόγω καιρού) τον ανέβασα πάλι ταράστα, όπου και... ανήκει.  ::

----------


## STEL10S

Τελος καλο, ολα καλα Μανωλη.

Μπορουμε να κανουμε το scan που λεγαμε σημερα, κατα της 18:30 ?

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελος καλο, ολα καλα Μανωλη.
> 
> Μπορουμε να κανουμε το scan που λεγαμε σημερα, κατα της 18:30 ?


Από τώρα και για 2 ώρες ανεβάζω την ισχύ στην stella που εκτελεί χρέη omni.  ::  
Καλά απότελέσματα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα για κάποιες ώρες θα είναι εκτός ο κόμβος λόγω εργασιών "συντήρησης" (αλλαγή pigtails και κάποιων καλωδίων κεραίας με νέο).

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά τα pigtails αλλάχθηκαν με καλύτερης ποιότητας και μπήκε και τέταρτη CM9 για δοκιμή b-b link με *LordD*.  ::  
Όσον αφορά τα καλώδια, μετρήθηκαν τα μήκη επιτόπου και κόπηκαν αντίστοιχα τμήματα από καινούργιο CFD-400 για να τοποθετηθούν N-type στα άκρα και να αλλαχθούν με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.  ::  
Αυτά προς το παρόν.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από σήμερα το απόγευμα το B-B link μου με Shadowcaster είναι πλέον σε "*a*".  ::  
Άντε και με νέα B-B links.  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Άντε τώρα που είναι upgraded να δω και κανα άλλο route από εσένα όχι μόνο το δικό σου.

----------


## vmanolis

> Άντε τώρα που είναι upgraded να δω και κανα άλλο route από εσένα όχι μόνο το δικό σου.


Γίνονται ενέργειες ήδη.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> Άντε τώρα που είναι upgraded να δω και κανα άλλο route από εσένα όχι μόνο το δικό σου.
> 
> 
> Γίνονται ενέργειες ήδη.


Τώρα Μανόλη δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία ..  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα απενεργοποιηθούν για λίγο οι κάρτες στο ταρατσοrouter λόγω αντικατάστασης των καλωδίων στις εξόδους τους με καλύτερης ποιότητας (CFD-400) από τα υπάρχοντα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Και πάλι εν ενεργεία ο κόμβος.  ::  
Επιπλέον, μπήκε ένα πιάτο που σημαδεύει προς *SV1GGC* για δοκιμή από την ταράτσα του (αν προλάβει) με ανάλογο SSID:awmn3132forSV1GGC.  ::  
Καλές... δοκιμές λοιπόν στον Νίκο.  ::  

Υ.Γ: Μόλις αρχίζει να ψιχαλίζει, οπότε τα μαζεύω.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από σήμερα το απόγευμα ο router, ο server και τα switches του κόμβου μου προστατεύονται-τροφοδοτούνται μέσω ενός UPS 1200VA.  ::  
Προέκυψε μέσω... ανταλλαγής με PC Ρ4/1,7 που πήγε για νέο router στον #6353 *petaloudas*.  :: 
Όχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδή, αλλά πριν περίπου ένα μήνα λόγω σκαμπανεβασμάτων της ΔΕΗ τα'παιξε το τροφοδοτικό του server, οπότε είχα τρεχάματα.  ::  
Τώρα... χαλαρά.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε μια απροειδοποίητη διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή.  ::  
Τηλεφώνησα στις βλάβες και μου είπαν ότι θα κρατήσει περίπου ένα εικοσάλεπτο γιατί λέει αλλάζουν μία μπάρα.  ::  
Αν πάρω μια μπάρα και τους κυνηγάω θα δούνε τα όρνια.  ::  


Υ.Γ.: Για να δούμε το 1200VA UPS για πόσο θα κρατήσει ;

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα αν όλα πάνε καλά θα ολοκληρωθεί το Β-Β link με Θανάση (*tsio01*), λίγο πιο κάτω από πλατεία Βενιζέλου στον Κορυδαλλό και από εκεί θα γίνει άλλο με Κώστα (*petaloudas*) στην Νεάπολη.  ::  
Για να δούμε.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις επανήλθε το ρεύμα.  ::  
Το UPS κράτησε όπως φάνηκε για τα πρώτο test των... 24 λεπτών χωρίς ΔΕΗ.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Εδώ ταράτσα.  ::   ::   ::  
Πριν λίγη ώρα, αφού πρώτα έβαλα το νέο Mikrotik Routerboard 532 στους ιστούς του Θανάση (*tsio01*) και στερεώσαμε καλά τους ιστούς με χαλκοσωλήνες σε ρόλο αντιρήδων, άφησα εκεί τον Περικλή (*petzi*) και ήρθα από την ταράτσα μου για να στοχεύσουμε ο ένας από την μια ταράτσα (*tsio01*) και ο άλλος από την άλλη (*vmanolis*).  ::  
Πρώτη εντύπωση: ΠΟΛΥ ΑΕΡΑΣ.  ::  Σε παίρνει και σε σηκώνει κυριολεκτικά.  ::  
Μετά από μια πρόχειρη κάπως στόχευση, το γυρίσαμε σε "*a*".
Μέχρι στιγμής το λινκ "πάει" με -60db.  ::  
Προς το παρόν και εν μέσω τελικών ρυθμίσεων, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Περικλή (*petzi*), γιατί το πάνω-κάτω από Κορυδαλλό σε Κοκκινιά και αντίστροφα είναι πολύ πίκρα.  :: 
Φυσικά η τελευταία πινελιά του *Master of Routing* (βλέπε *mojiro*) είναι πάντα απαραίτητη.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αισίως λοιπόν και μετά από τόσο αέρα που φάγαμε, επιτεύχθηκε το B-B link σε "*a*" με τον νέο (και πολλά υποσχόμενο  ::  ) κόμβο *tsio01* #7081.  ::

----------


## petaloudas

*Συγχαρητήρια* σε όλους για την *προσπάθεια*, το *τρέξιμο* και το καλό *αποτέλεσμα*.  ::  
Είμαι έτοιμος να συνδεθώ και εγώ στον κόμβο tsio01 #7081 και να μπώ επιτέλους στο δίκτυο, ύστερα από *1 μήνα* *που είμαι* *εκτός*.  ::  
Περιμένω να μου πείτε να βοηθήσω και εγώ όσο μπορώ.
 ::

----------


## akops76

> Αισίως λοιπόν και μετά από τόσο αέρα που φάγαμε, επιτεύχθηκε το B-B link σε "*a*" με τον νέο (και πολλά υποσχόμενο  ) κόμβο *tsio01* #7081.


Εύγε....αντε και σε περισσότερα links!!!

Πες καμια IP να δούμε πως πάει το trace.

----------


## Vigor

Τώρα που πέρασε ο χειμώνας, το aircondition θα αρχίσει να γίνεται όλο και πιο αναγκαίο στους ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας που σας χωρίζει...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Τώρα που πέρασε ο χειμώνας, το aircondition θα αρχίσει να γίνεται όλο και πιο αναγκαίο στους ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας που σας χωρίζει...


Κακίες ...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Άντε τώρα που είναι upgraded να δω και κανα άλλο route από εσένα όχι μόνο το δικό σου.


Όταν λέω κάτι, το κάνω.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από την Τετάρτη λειτουργεί link από τον κόμβο *vmanolis* με τον νέο κόμβο *tsio01*.  ::  
Εν συνεχεία, σήμερα πραγματοποιήθηκε link του κόμβου *tsio01* με τον *petaloudas*.  ::  
Έτσι έχουμε μια νέα διαδρομή *shadowcaster - vmanolis - tsio01 - petaloudas* και κατάληξη στον* foxer*, όταν βέβαια επανέλθει το link αυτό, πιθανότατα κοντά στο Πάσχα.  ::  
Πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω.  ::  
Εκτός από τον *tsio01* που "φιλοξενεί" τον νέο πλέον κόμβο του, ευχαριστώ αξίζουν σαφέστατα και οι *petzi* - *aangelis* για την βοήθεια από την ταράτσα του *tsio01* καθόσον εγώ βρισκόμουν στις ταράτσες των κόμβων *vmanolis* και *petaloudas*, αποφεύγοντας έτσι τα πάνω-κάτω σε ταράτσες και σπίτια αντίστοιχα.  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20537
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20615

----------


## petaloudas

Να  ::  *ευχαριστήσω*  ::  και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον αδελφό μου *(vmanolis)* για όλο το τρέξιμο που έριξε μέχρι να ξαναμπώ στο δίκτυο ύστερα απο την ατυχία  ::  με το Link που έχω με Foxer  :: . 
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στους *petzi* , *aangelis* για την βοήθειά τους και στον κόμβο του *tsio01* που με δέχτηκε τόσο  ::  *γρήγορα*  :: .

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Αισίως λοιπόν και μετά από τόσο αέρα που φάγαμε, επιτεύχθηκε το B-B link σε "*a*" με τον νέο (και πολλά υποσχόμενο  ) κόμβο *tsio01* #7081. 
> 
> 
> Εύγε....αντε και σε περισσότερα links!!!
> 
> Πες καμια IP να δούμε πως πάει το trace.



router *vmanolis* 10.86.86.138
router *tsio01* 10.80.194.146

----------


## akops76

Αντε με το καλό να κλείσει σύντομα ο κύκλος μεσω του link με τον foxer..διοτι αν πέσει ο κόμβος του shadowcaster , βγαίνετε εκτός δικτύου με την μια 3 κόμβοι!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αντε με το καλό να κλείσει σύντομα ο κύκλος μεσω του link με τον foxer..διοτι αν πέσει ο κόμβος του shadowcaster , βγαίνετε εκτός δικτύου με την μια 3 κόμβοι!!!


Δυστυχώς... το γνωρίζουμε.  ::  
Απλά ελπίζουμε να κινηθεί έγκαιρα ο Πάνος για την επαναλειτουργία του link *foxer* με *petaloudas*.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αύριο ή μεθαύριο, ανάλογα τα κέφια και του καιρού, θα γίνει αλλαγή του ιστού που κρατάει το πιάτο του *Shadowcaster* και την Omni μου.  ::  
Ως εκ τούτου, για κάμποσες ώρες θα είναι εκτός ο κόμβος συνολικά.  ::  
Αυτό σημαίνει (δυστυχώς) ότι θα είναι εκτός ο κόμβος *petaloudas* όσο και ο *tsio01*. Λίγη κατανόηση λοιπόν παιδιά.  ::  
Όταν τελικά ξεκινήσουν, αλλά και όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες, θα υπάρξει όπως πάντα ενημέρωση μέσω αυτής της ενότητας.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Όταν τελικά ξεκινήσουν, αλλά και όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες, θα υπάρξει όπως πάντα ενημέρωση μέσω αυτής της ενότητας.


Αν και ο καιρός δεν δείχνει και τις καλύτερες... προθέσεις, τελικά ξεκινάω την αλλαγή του ιστού και βλέπουμε.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από δυο-τρεις διακοπές εργασιών λόγω βροχής, ο κόμβος είναι πάλι "up and running".  ::  
Ο νέος γαλβανιζέ ιστός με τα πιάτα σε βραχίονες είναι πλέον στην θέση του παλιού αλουμινένιου.  ::  
Μπήκε επιπλέον ένα πιάτο (επίσης σε βραχίονα) το οποίο εντός των ημερών θα φιλοξενήσει το νέο B-B link με *LordD*.  ::

----------


## petaloudas

::  *Καλορίζικο*  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Ο νέος γαλβανιζέ ιστός με τα πιάτα σε βραχίονες είναι πλέον στην θέση του παλιού αλουμινένιου.  
> Μπήκε επιπλέον ένα πιάτο (επίσης σε βραχίονα) το οποίο εντός των ημερών θα φιλοξενήσει το νέο B-B link με *LordD*.


Φωτό ακολουθούν.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Νεότερες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι από την 5η απογευματινή σήμερον επιτεύχθηκε νέο B-B link με τον κόμβο #4711 *LordD* σε "*a*" στους 5400ΜHz.  ::  
Το φέρον SSID είναι awmn-4711-3132 καθότι ο κόμβος 4711 είναι σε ap-bridge mode. Έχει ταρατσοPC με Mikrotik 2.9.6 και feeder by nvak σε πιάτο 80άρι.  ::  
Αυτά για τώρα.  ::  

Α, μην το ξεχάσω. Έγινε άμεση ενημέρωση και των δύο Mikrotik timers, όπως προστάζει... η μόδα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

*LordD* η σειρά σου τώρα να κυνηγήσεις το Β-Β με *acoul*, όπου έως σήμερα ήσουν client.  :: 
Άντε να "βγει" η περιοχή μας με την μία στο κέντρο (κόμβος *metalab*).

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το απόγευμα η ΔΕΗ μας έχει τσακίσει στις διακοπές και μάλιστα για αρκετή ώρα.  ::  
Τόση, που ακόμα και το 1200άρι UPS ξεφορτίστηκε πλήρως δύο φορές.  ::  
Αρχικά έβγαζε διακοπτόμενα "μπιπ", μετά από αρκετή ώρα ανέβαινε η συχνότητα των "μπιπ" και τέλος με συνεχόμενο τόνο... τέζα οι μπαταρίες του.  :: 
Είδες η ΔΕΗ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από την Παρασκευή το βραδάκι, το link *vmanolis-tsio01-petaloudas-foxer* έγινε *vmanolis-kinglyr-airsam-foxer*.  :: 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=287940#287940




> Η διασύνδεση *ΒΒ* του *#1790 Foxer* με τον *#7979 AirSam* είναι *ενεργή*.
> To *BGP ρυθμιστηκε* από τον *vmanolis* χτες και παίζει εντάξει.
> 
> Το μόνο που μένει να γίνει μια μικρορύθμιση (κεντράρισμα) του πιατου από την μεριά του #*1790* για βέλτιστο σήμα.
> Αντε και καλά routes...


Αυξάνεσθαι και πληθύνεσθαι.  ::  
Με γειά λοιπόν η νέα μας διαδρομή: *shadowcaster-vmanolis-kinglyr-airsam-foxer*.
Επίσης είναι "στα σκαριά" το link *kokkasgt-petaloudas*, οπότε μια διαδρομή *vmanolis-tsio01-petaloudas-kokkasgt* αναμένεται λογικά εντός των ημερών.  ::

----------


## alex-23

ωραια!!!
δεν ειναι αναγκη να το postareis και στους υπολοιπους κομβους 
ειναι κουραστικο να βλεπεις το ιδιο πραγμα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ωραια!!!
> δεν ειναι αναγκη να το postareis και στους υπολοιπους κομβους 
> ειναι κουραστικο να βλεπεις το ιδιο πραγμα


Δυστυχώς... μας ματιάσανε μάλλον.  ::  
Ενώ με την Stella ο kokkasgt "έπιανε" τον αδερφό μου (petaloudas) με -84db, βάζοντας πιάτο με feeder by nvak μας έπιανε με... -90db.  ::  
Πιθανολογώ ότι ίσως φταίει ότι έβαλε το πιάτο σε άλλον ιστό από εκεί που σκάναρε προηγούμενα.  :: 
Έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή εδώ και μερικές ημέρες το link με *LordD* ήταν εκτός, έγινε "αυτοψία" στην ταράτσα από τον Δημήτρη (*LordD*).  ::  
Αποτέλεσμα:
Σηκώνεται πολυκατοικία στην ευθεία προς εμένα.  ::   ::  
Έτσι, πάει το Β-Β μας.  :: 
Εκτός και αν... σηκώσει πυργάκι, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο.  ::  
Όπως λέει και Γιάννης (*kinglyr*) "Θάνατος στις αντιπαροχές".  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο?Εχω ελευθερο if απο εχθες.....

----------


## vmanolis

> Μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο?Εχω ελευθερο if απο εχθες.....


Νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να δεις την omni μου (awmn-3132-vmanolis) ;  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Βασικα επειδη ειχα κανει ενα προσεκτικο σκαν με grid προς την περιοχη σου δεν σε βρηκα .Το γεγονος οτι ειμαι ψηλοτερα απο εσενα και εσυ εισαι μαλλον σε καποια ''γουβα'' απο οτι εχω καταλαβει κανει αδυνατη την επικοινωνια.Αν θες μπορω να κανω και αλλο σκαν και θα βαλω την grid σε ενα μικρο ιστο 1.5 μετρο που θα τον κραταω με τα χερια ψηλοτερα με την προοπτικη να μας χαρισει καποιο υψος.Μπορουμε να βγαλουμε link καπως αλλιως?

----------


## pilgrim

1 εικονα 1000 λεξεις:

----------


## kinglyr

::  Δεν έχεις ασχήμη ταράτσα...

Βασικά μόνο με κυάλια μπορείς να το τσεκαρεις....
Αν θες μανώλη έλα να πάρεις τα δικά μου...
Επίσης άλλη λύση είναι να βάλει ενα φώς το βραδυ ο μανώλης στον ιστό του, και να δεις αν τον βλέπεις...

----------


## pilgrim

Τωρα μολις κατεβηκα απο ταρατσα.Δυστυχως δεν πιανω καθολου τον Μανωλη και εσενα kinglyr σε πιανω απο ενα σημειο της ταρατσας μου με signal 83 , snr-13.(αν θυμαμαι καλα).Το κουλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι απο εκεινο το σημειο που σε επιανα αν μετατοπιστω στην ιδια ευθεια μερικα μετρα προς τα πισω (εκει που ειναι ο ιστος μου) δε σε βρισκω καθολου!Παντως καποια στιγμη μεσσα στην εβδομαδα το πιατο με το ελευθερο if θα το ανεβασω πιο ψηλα και ελπιζω να πιασω περισσοτερο κοσμο με το Mikrotik....

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από διάφορες προσπάθειες λειτουργίας VPN του Mikrotik μου με τον αντίστοιχο router του *Β52*, αποφασίστηκε να βάλω Mikrotik v.2.9.6 αντί της 2.8.26 που είχα έως τώρα (σε άλλα sites "έπαιζε" το VPN και σε άλλα όχι).  ::  
Έτσι από σήμερα παίζω (και εγώ) με Mikrotik v2.9.6  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Μανωλη εκανες κανα σκαν απο την μερια σου να δεις αν με πιανεις?

----------


## vmanolis

Όχι θα κάνω αύριο αν είναι.  ::  
Τι SSID άραγε έχεις;  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Awmn-Pilgrim7056.....Δες αν ειναι και στειλε μηνυμα....

----------


## vmanolis

Κάτι τρέχει και αφενός το πρωί βρήκα ξυπνώντας το router με το Mikrotik κολλημένο, αφετέρου κάνοντάς του επανεκκίνηση μου έχει κολλήσει άλλες τρεις φορές σε διάστημα λιγότερου της μισής ώρας.  ::  
Είδωμεν.  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Κουνημενη καρτα σε καποιο slot?

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Απλά χρειάστηκε γύρω στα 3-4 restart ο router (βλέπε αφαίρεση τροφοδοσίας από την γραμμή του σπιτιού) και δείχνει να "έστρωσε" πλέον.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Awmn-Pilgrim7056.....Δες αν ειναι και στειλε μηνυμα....


Μόλις κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα.  ::  
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι και τόσο... ενθαρρυντικά.  :: 
Αρκεί πάντως η προσπάθεια. Θα μας κάτσει με κάποιον, που θα πάει.  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Μαλιστα....  ::  Οκ τι να κανουμε...  ::  Μανωλη ευχαριστω για την προσπαθεια και τον χρονο σου.Αληθεια εχεις κανα νεο απο τον Angeln20?

----------


## vmanolis

> Αληθεια εχεις κανα νεο απο τον Angeln20?


Του έχω ετοιμάσει κάρτα CF με το 2.9.6 Mikrotik και έχω κάνει πάμπολες προσπάθειες να τον βρω (τηλεφωνικά) ώστε να την βάλουμε στο ταρατσοPC του και είναι έτοιμος.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μέχρι τις 14 του μήνα θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για διακοπές (οικογενειακές).  ::  
Αν κάποιος θελήσει κάτι, ας επικοινωνήσει π.χ. με κάποιον από τους *petaloudas*, *mojiro*, *B52*, *aangelis* ώστε να μεσολαβήσουν προς εμένα (τηλεφωνικά) για οποιαδήποτε λύση.  ::  
See you...  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Τελικα με ποιον θα κανει το πρωτο του link o Angeln20?

----------


## vmanolis

Επέστρεψα παιδιά.  ::  
Προσπαθώ να "ενημερωθώ" για τις εξελίξεις στο ΑΜΔΑ διαβάζοντας τις σελίδες στο forum μας.  ::  
Πολλές είναι που να πω...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικα με ποιον θα κανει το πρωτο του link o Angeln20?


Όταν επιστρέψει από Παρίσι (οικογενειακοί λόγοι  ::  ) θα κάνει με τον *SV1AIZ* (πρόταση-υλοποίηση ρυθμίσεων by *aangelis*).

Άσχετο:  Σήμερα η ΔΕΗ μας τάραξε στις ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές. Ντροπή.  ::  
Ευτυχώς το 1200άρι UPS δεν προβληματίστηκε με router + server για τις μικρές αυτές διακοπές.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα (καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων) λέω να κάνω μια συντήρηση-καθαρισμό στο ταρατσό-κουτο.  ::  
Από τις σημερινές άλλωστε φωτό είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανές ότι η σκόνη είναι... τουλάχιστον αρκετή.  ::  
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά τόση σκόνη με την υγρασία λόγω του επερχόμενου χειμώνα θα κάνουν ένα χάλι τις μητρικές.  :: 
Πριν ανέβω ταράτσα μεριά θα ενημερώσω .  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μια που δεν βλέπω κάποιο υπολογίσιμο traffic στα interface που υποστηρίζουν petaloudas, tsio01, kinglyr, airsam λέω να πάω για τον καθαρισμό σιγά-σιγά.  ::  
Λογικά θα είναι για μερικά μόνο λεπτά εκτός ο κόμβος.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Εδώ και ένα δεκάλεπτο περίπου είναι πάλι "up and running" ο κόμβος *#3132 vmanolis*.  ::  
Ξελάφρωσα από πολύ σκόνη τις μητρικές και τις κάρτες τους.  ::  
"Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά, πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν" λένε.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Μήπως ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει με τον κόμβο sv1gft (#4263) τον βλέπω κλειστό εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μήπως ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει με τον κόμβο *sv1gft* (#4263) τον βλέπω κλειστό εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες.


Ask *aangelis*.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα θα κατεβάσω τον server από την ταράτσα στο υπόγειο-αποθήκη, ώστε να τον έχω σε άμεση πρόσβαση.  ::  
Ένας από τους επόμενους στόχους μου είναι να του περάσω Ubuntu με ftp server, uTorrent client αλλά και Linux DC++. Από όλα αυτά το DC++ μου έλειπε για Linux, αλλά πρόσφατα (βλέπε automatix) το δοκίμασα και μου παίζει στον φορητό μια χαρά.
Οπότε... δεν θα αργήσει να φορέσει Ubuntu ο server από την στιγμή που μπορώ να κάνω αυτά που θέλω.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ο server μου όντως από σήμερα είναι πλέον στο υπόγειο (μάλλον ημι-υπόγειο πιο σωστά αφού έχει 2-3 παραθυράκια).  ::  
Έτσι, όντας πιο προσβάσιμος πλέον, δρομολογείται για Linux σταδιακά.  :: 
Βλέπω από καλό μάτι αυτή την επιλογή από *Macabre_Sunsets :* http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23925
Οπότε στο κοντινό μέλλον ζητώ την κατανόησή σας αν κάποιες στιγμές είναι εκτός ο server, μη προσβάσιμος είτε από ftp, είτε από uTorrent, είτε από DC++.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από συνεχόμενη παρατήρηση πτώσης του σήματος στο interface της omni, αποδείχθηκε ότι έφταιγε η CM9.  ::  
Μέχρι να αλλαχτεί, θα είναι εκτός το Access Point awmn-3132-vmanolis.  ::

----------


## alasondro

μια και θα την αλλάξεις δεν βάζεις καμμία καρτούλα που να παίζει
καλύτερα σε b?
Μια senao θα ήταν οτι έπρεπε

----------


## vmanolis

Θα την βλέπει το Μikrotik ;

----------


## B52

> Θα την βλέπει το Μikrotik ;


Νetgear MA311 οτι καλυτερο για ΑP... και την βλεπει μια χαρα το mtik Μανωλη....

----------


## vmanolis

Θα χάσω μια ολόκληρη PCI όμως.  ::  
Θα το σκεφτώ μήπως κάνω κάτι τέτοιο πάντως.  :: 
Πόσο πάει μια ΜΑ311 άραγε;  ::

----------


## B52

> Πόσο πάει μια ΜΑ311 άραγε;


20 με 25 ευρω... μεταχ/νη

----------


## vmanolis

> Πόσο πάει μια ΜΑ311 άραγε;





> 20 με 25 ευρω... μεταχ/νη


Μάλλον θα ψάξω να βρω μία να πάρω, έστω δοκιμαστικά και ας μου μείνει.  ::  
Μήπως σου περισσεύει κάποια;  ::

----------


## B52

Οχι βρε Μανωλη και εγω ηθελα... εχω βαλει και αγγελια και καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι ειχε μια αλλα με τα τρεξιματα δεν προλαβα ουτε τηλ να παρω τον ανθρωπο..

----------


## alasondro

> Θα χάσω μια ολόκληρη PCI όμως.


δες και αυτές ...
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=63

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403480

και για την δεύτερη υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη σε pci.Αυτές οι sparklan η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί αρκετά σαν κάρτες αλλά έχουν prism2.5 chipset οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχουν καμμία ιδιαίτερη διαφορά με μια ma311

----------


## vmanolis

Είχα πάρει μία τέτοια πριν κάμποσο καιρό αλλά το Mikrotik δεν την έβλεπε.  ::  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PRISM-Wire...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## alasondro

αυτή που μου δείχνεις δεν έχει prism2.5 
αλλά ένα άλλο chipset....το prism worldradio αν βλέπω καλά....

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από αντικατάσταση των CM9 με νέες, το Access Point *awmn3132-vmanolis* είναι ξανά up and running.  ::  
Προς το παρόν παίζει στο κανάλι 2 (2417 MHz).  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το πρωί, αν όλα πάνε καλά και καταφέρω να επικοινωνήσω με *shadowcaster*, θα είναι εκτός για περίπου μισάωρο ο κόμβος *vmanolis*.  ::  
Αιτία είναι ότι για να "δει" το άλλο πιάτο (που κοίταζε *LordD*) προς *matsoulas* μεριά, πρέπει να περιστραφούν ελαφρά τα πιάτα που βλέπουν προς *shadowcaster* και *tsio01*.  ::  
Άρα μέχρι να τα ξανακεντράρω θα είναι εκτός τα link.  ::  
Ελπίζω να προλάβω το πρωί αυτή την εργασία αφού και ο καιρός είναι ιδανικός: ούτε σημάδια για επικείμενη βροχή, ούτε αέρας. Είδωμεν.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πριν λίγο κατέβηκα από την ταράτσα. Ουφ...  ::  
Πρώτη εντύπωση: Πολύ ζέστη εκεί πάνω. Με σκουρόχρωμο T-shirt και με μηδενικό άνεμο... έγινε παπί στον ιδρώτα.  ::  
Αφού περίστρεψα τον διπλό βραχίονα των πιάτων από τα interface των *shadowcaster* και *tsio01*, είχα το πρώτο πρόβλημα:
Το ένα πιάτο έβρισκε στην μία αντιρίδα και δεν μπορούσε να μετακινηθεί όσο έπρεπε.  ::   ::  
Αναγκάστηκα να ανεβάσω πιο ψηλά τον βραχίονα και να μεταφέρω τις αντιρίδες κάτω από αυτόν.  ::   ::   ::  
Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι αναγκάστηκα να λύσω και μεταφέρω το αστέρι των μοναδικών αντιρήδων υπερπηδώντας τον βραχίονα, καταλαβαίνει ότι με το ένα χέρι κρατούσα τον ιστό που έπαιρνε κλίση για προσγείωση και με το άλλο μετέφερα το αστέρι.  ::   ::   ::  
Μετά όταν πήγα να μεταφέρω το τρίτο πιάτο να κοιτάει προς *matsoulas*, εμπόδιζε άλλη αντιρίδα.  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε να βγει ο μονός βραχίονας μα το πιάτο επάνω και να πάει μετά την αντιρίδα. Μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.  ::  
Πάντως πάει και αυτό. Έγινε.  ::   ::   ::  
Ο κόμβος #3132 *vmanolis* λειτουργεί πάλι, με νέο B-B link να "ψήνεται".  ::

----------


## acoul

οι γωνίες είναι ότι καλύτερο για αυτή τη περίπτωση !!

----------


## vmanolis

> οι γωνίες είναι ότι καλύτερο για αυτή τη περίπτωση !!


Γωνίες...  ::   ::   :: 
Ποιες γωνίες εννοείς Αλέξανδρε;  ::  
Πάντως από την περιοχή μου ψήνεται B-B link προς *metalab*, αν υπάρχει όρεξη και από εκεί.  :: 

Πάντως ευχαριστώ και τον Νίκο (*shadowcaster*) που συνέβαλε στο κεντράρισμα των πιάτων, βάζοντας το interface του σε AP mode.  ::

----------


## acoul



----------


## vmanolis

Αμάν. Τι είναι τούτο το... *πιατομάζωμα*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Άλλες φωτό;  :: 

Πάντως, παρατήρησα ότι τέσσερα πιάτα είναι "ορφανά" από λινκ (απουσία feeder).  ::  
Αλέκο. Θα κάνουμε κάτι;  ::

----------


## Vigor

ask [email protected]Κολωνός  ::

----------


## anka

Εχω κανει μια κρουση στον Acoul για ΒΒ με Metalab. Το ΒΒ με matsulas βγηκε  ::

----------


## acoul

@anka μάλλον δεν διάβασες τις πληροφορίες του κόμβου metalab στο WiND  ::

----------


## anka

Τις διαβασα και περιμενω μεχρι νεοτερας  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Εχω κανει μια κρουση στον Acoul για ΒΒ με Metalab.





> @anka μάλλον δεν διάβασες τις πληροφορίες του κόμβου metalab στο WiND





> Τις διαβασα και περιμενω μεχρι νεοτερας


Έχουμε γέλιο τελικά ώρες-ώρες. Μου αρέσουν κάτι τέτοια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το πρωί η σύνδεση *vmanolis-tsio01* ήταν εκτός.  ::  
Εγώ είχα δίκτυο από *shadowcaster* κανονικότατα.  ::  
Αφού δεν έφταιγε ο *tsio01* (βλέπε επανεκκίνηση Mikrotik routerboard 532), πήγα να δω την ταράτσα μου.
Αφού έκανα επανεκκίνηση με ON-OFF το router, η λειτουργία του σε όλες τις συνδέσεις επανήλθε.  ::  
Μετά από περίπου μία ώρα όμως και ενός ήμουν στην ταράτσα του *bazz* και κεντράραμε το πιάτο του προς *kinglyr* μεριά, με πήρε ο *tsio01* και μου είπε ότι δεν είχαμε (πάλι) σύνδεση, κάτι που μου ανέφερε και ο αδερφός μου (*petaloudas*). 
Άρα λογικά ο κόμβος μου ήταν κάτω.  ::  
Αφού τελείωσα με τον *bazz* και τον σύνδεσα σαν πελάτης στον *kinglyr*, ανέβηκα (πάλι) στην ταράτσα μου.  ::  
Ο router όντως δεν δούλευε σωστά (τα LED των CM9 δεν άναβαν όπως είχα προσέξει άλλες φορές).  ::  
Έκανα επανεκκίνηση, τίποτα. Έκανε να εκκινήσει, αλλά και πολλά περισσότερα "μπιπ" έκανα η μητρική και τα LED στον τετραπλό των CM9 θύμιζαν κάπως Χριστουγενιάτικο δέντρο.  ::  
Αφού έβγαλα και ξαναέβαλα όλες τις κάρτες, ασύρματες και LAN στον τεραπλό αντάπτορα των CM9 αλλά και στην μητρική, εκκίνησε τελικά.  ::  
Τώρα τι έγινε, τι έφταιξε, ένας θεός ξέρει.  ::  
Προς το παρόν το παρακολουθώ γιατί ήμουν στο όριο για να βάλω άλλη μητρική-CPU-RAM να κάνουν τον router.  ::  
Αυτά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Eλπίζω αύριο να έχω καλά νέα για την σκουλικαντέρα σας  :: 

Σήμερα τα έκανα σαλάτα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;  ::

----------


## kinglyr

BB λινκ από Foxer με Airsam είναι πλέον γεγονός και παίζει καλά...
Το μόνο που μένει για να παίζει τέλεια είναι ένα απλό κεντράρισμα του πιάτου του airsam το οποίο θα γίνει το συντομότερο!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Πλέον η περιοχή μας μπορεί να το χαίρεται...
Αντε λιωστε το...  ::   ::   ::  (να δούμε πόσα μπορεί να σηκώσει...)

----------


## vmanolis

Oh yeah...  :: 
Άντε να γίνει και μια διαδρομή από τον *petaloudas* ώστε να έχει το κάθε άκρο μας από μία έξοδο προς ΑΜΔΑ.  ::

----------


## mojiro

τι Bandwidth τραβανε τα υπαρχοντα ?

----------


## vmanolis

> τι Bandwidth τραβανε τα υπαρχοντα ?


Αυτή την στιγμή έχουν "κλειδώσει" στα 54 και έχουν traffic 6-8 Mbps τα interfaces.  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μπράβο μια χαρά είναι και απο εδώ.



```
[[email protected]_Router ~]# route -n |grep -c ath1
18
```

Μόνο που το άκρο του foxer πρέπει να έχει κάποιο εσωτερικό προβληματάκι :



```
[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.80.189.1
traceroute to 10.80.189.1 (10.80.189.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  0.555 ms  1.011 ms  0.465 ms
 2  gw-vmanolis.kinglyr.awmn (10.80.210.161)  1.158 ms  1.689 ms  1.835 ms
 3  gw-kinglyr.airsam.awmn (10.87.196.161)  1.702 ms  1.966 ms  2.051 ms
 4  ap.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.1)  179.876 ms  395.891 ms  614.102 ms
```

Κοίτα τους χρόνους στο τελευταίο hop.

EDIT

Τώρα που το ξανακοίταξα το link έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα κοίτα το παρακάτω trace :



```
[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.87.203.1
traceroute to 10.87.203.1 (10.87.203.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  0.603 ms  0.487 ms  0.408 ms
 2  gw-vmanolis.kinglyr.awmn (10.80.210.161)  1.071 ms  1.042 ms  13.996 ms
 3  gw-kinglyr.airsam.awmn (10.87.196.161)  2.033 ms  1.734 ms  1.838 ms
 4  gw-sv1ceb.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.81)  177.977 ms  510.437 ms  204.650 ms
 5  10.87.203.1 (10.87.203.1)  204.863 ms  132.513 ms  306.957 ms
```

----------


## papashark

Θα κοιτάξουμε λίγο την στόχευση, αν και από πλευράς σήματος δεν το δικαιολογεί.

----------


## kinglyr

Εκτός του κεντραρίσματος, λες να φταίει το 2.9.27 που του έβαλα? να το γυρίσω σε 2.9.6?
Επίσης έβγαζε κατι τρελά entries για το λινκ με foxer στο log window που μπήκα χτές το βράδυ και είδα. Για δες πανό μπας και καταλάβεις τι λεει ο ποιητής...

----------


## aangelis

> Εκτός του κεντραρίσματος, λες να φταίει το 2.9.27 που του έβαλα? να το γυρίσω σε 2.9.6?
> Επίσης έβγαζε κατι τρελά entries για το λινκ με foxer στο log window που μπήκα χτές το βράδυ και είδα. Για δες πανό μπας και καταλάβεις τι λεει ο ποιητής...


Εαν εβαλες το 27 τοτε πρεπει να κανεις ολα τα σχετικα κοπλα
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23343&sid=52

----------


## aangelis

```
 4  gw-sv1ceb.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.81)  177.977 ms  510.437 ms  204.650 ms
```

??!

----------


## papashark

Κάτι δεν πάει καθόλου καλά

Το λινκ έχει σήμα μεταξύ -69 και -71, όχι πολύ καλό σήμα, αλλά όχι και κακό.

Δοκιμασα να κατεβάσω την ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το λινκ, αλλά ακόμα και στα 6mbit , αλλά τα Ping είναι χάλια, και μάλιστα χωρίς καθόλου traffic _Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 48ms_ !

Δοκίμασα με nstreme, χωρίς, με compression, χωρίς, με post 2.9.25 propriety extensions, με pre.2.9.25, αλλά τίποτα...

Το λινκ κάνει αποσυνδέσεις για διάφορους λόγους, ή απλά disconnect...

Ακόμα και κλειδωμένο στα 6mbit, χωρίς traffic, lagάρει πολύ, κατά μέσο όρο 150ms με Nstreme, kai 50ms χωρίς nstreme

Από ότι είδα στο Airsam > Foxer έχει 5mbit ταχύτητα και στο Foxer>Airsam μόνο 2.2 (κλειδωμένο αμφότερα στα 6mbit).

Το κουλό είναι ότι ακόμα και όταν κλειδώνει σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, η κίνηση από Airsam σε Foxer φτάνει τα 15mbit (bandwidth test πάντα), αλλά η κατεύθηνση Foxer>Airsam δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ τα 2.2 !


Γιάννη, κοιτάχτε την στόχευση του Αirsam, για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε....

----------


## papashark

> ```
>  4  gw-sv1ceb.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.81)  177.977 ms  510.437 ms  204.650 ms
> ```
> 
> ??!


λάθος dns entry δικό μου.

----------


## kinglyr

Εντάξει πάνο, θα ανεβούμε ταράτσα να το φτιάξουμε για να σβήνουμε έναν έναν τους πιθανούς λόγους που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα....
Αυτό το interface του petaloudas δεν έιναι ?(που είχε πρόβλημα με τον petaloudas, που δεν έκανε assosiate?) Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις ap bridge τον foxer και station τον airsam...
Επίσης βάλε και μια άλλη συχνότητα μπάς και υπάρχει παρεμβολή....
Α έχω κάνει enable και το periodic calibration λες να φταίει αυτό?
Αυτά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να σκεφτώ...

----------


## papashark

> Εντάξει πάνο, θα ανεβούμε ταράτσα να το φτιάξουμε για να σβήνουμε έναν έναν τους πιθανούς λόγους που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα....
> Αυτό το interface του petaloudas δεν έιναι ?(που είχε πρόβλημα με τον petaloudas, που δεν έκανε assosiate?) Για δοκίμασε να βάλεις ap bridge τον foxer και station τον airsam...
> Επίσης βάλε και μια άλλη συχνότητα μπάς και υπάρχει παρεμβολή....
> Αυτά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να σκεφτώ...


Εχω αλλάξει κάρτα ήδη, γιατί πήγα να την βάλω την παλιά στον matsulas, και μου έκανε τα ίδια χάλια.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  4  gw-sv1ceb.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.81)  177.977 ms  510.437 ms  204.650 ms
> ```
> 
>  ??!
> ...


Ωραιο λινκ θα ήταν αυτό. Ειχαν γινει δοκιμές παλια;

----------


## vmanolis

> Αυτό το interface του petaloudas δεν έιναι ?(που είχε πρόβλημα με τον petaloudas, που δεν έκανε assosiate?)





> Εχω αλλάξει κάρτα ήδη, γιατί πήγα να την βάλω την παλιά στον matsulas, και μου έκανε τα ίδια χάλια.


Αυτή έφταιγε στο link *foxer*-*petaloudas*;  ::  
Ένα link που κόπηκε εντελώς... άδοξα.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> ...


Δεν τον έπιασα ποτέ, αλλά θα ήθελα να ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή έχω ένα κτίριο που εμποδίζει προς *sv1gfu*, *sv1gft* και *aangelis* μεριά, μετέφερα πρόσφατα το interface προς *kinglyr* από τον πλαϊνό ιστό στον κεντρικό, βελτιώνοντας μερικά db την μεταξύ μας επαφή. Έτσι από τον πλαϊνό ιστό πλέον και αφού με ενημέρωσε το πρωί ότι έβαλε ένα interface σε ap bridge mode στοχεύοντας προς την μεριά μου, ανέβηκα με τον φορητό και σκανάροντας μέσω του Mikrotik τον "είδα" με -50db. Για τα 600 μέτρα που μας χωρίζουν, καλά είναι.  ::  
Και ναι, είναι αλήθεια.  ::   ::   ::  
Μόλις πραγματοποιήθηκε το επόμενο B-B link με τον νεότατο κόμβο *#7164 matsoulas*.
Για επιβεβαίωση : http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=3132

Οπότε έχω πλέον B-B links με *shadowcaster*, *kinglyr*, *tsio01* και *matsoulas*. Καλά πάμε.  ::

----------


## anka

Μπραβο, παιδια  ::  !

----------


## mojiro

στα 600m με τερμα ισχυ σωστο κεντραρισμα και σωστη οπτικη επρεπε να ειχατε κατω απο -30

----------


## vmanolis

> στα 600m με τερμα ισχυ σωστο κεντραρισμα και σωστη οπτικη επρεπε να ειχατε κατω απο -30


Όχι και τέρμα ισχύ. Παίζουμε προς το παρόν στα 2/3 περίπου της ισχύος.  ::  
Επιπλέον, εγώ κέντραρα το interface του Τάκη (matsoulas) που το έβαλε να κοιτάζει προς εμένα.  ::  
Αυτός θα με κεντράρει αργότερα όταν γυρίσει σπίτι (μπήκε απομακρυσμένα στο Mikrotik και κάναμε τις ρυθμίσεις).  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αυτός θα με κεντράρει αργότερα όταν γυρίσει σπίτι


Τοτε ενταξει, αμα ειναι ακεντραριστος το -50 ακουγεται λογικο
νουμερο. Φανταζομαι πως αμα κεντραρει, θα πλησιασετε αρκετα
στο -30 και θα μπορεσετε να ριξετε την ισχυ εως και το 0. Θα
παιξει τελεια αμα η Hardware δουλεια ειναι σωστη

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα παιξει τελεια αμα η Hardware δουλεια ειναι σωστη


Επιπροσθέτως, θέλει ο Τάκης θέλει να φτιάξει τον ιστό λόγω πρόχειρης στερέωσης και εγώ να βάλω μία γαλβανιζέ πιο μεγάλη σε ύψος, αφού αυτή τώρα εξέχει περίπου 2 μέτρα από το πλάι της ταράτσας (ακάλυπτος). Με σωλήνα-ιστό τρίμετρο, προβλέπω να βελτιώνεται η επαφή αφού όλες οι ταράτσες τριγύρω είναι γεμάτες μικροεμπόδια (ηλιακοί, κεραίες TV).

----------


## kinglyr

παω πάνω ταρατσα για κεντραρισμα του πιάτου του airsam με foxer και αλλαγή σε 2.9.6 πάλι...

----------


## vmanolis

> παω πάνω ταρατσα για κεντραρισμα του πιάτου του airsam με foxer και αλλαγή σε 2.9.6 πάλι...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Κεντράρισμα τέλος, σήματα -55.
Μανώλη και υπόλοιποι έβαλα συχνότητα 5520 είναι εντάξει ή κάνουμε καμία παρεμβολή???
Μανώλη κάνω τώρα την αλλαγή σε 2.9.6 ... για μισή ώρα δεν θα παίζει ο 7979.

----------


## vmanolis

ΟΚ. Κάνε ότι νομίζεις καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Έτοιμος...
Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι (τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται  ::   ::   ::  )
Σήμα foxer -55dBm από -70dBm και version mikrotik 2.9.6.
Νίκο για κάνε τα δικά σου τα τέστ να δούμε πως πάει η διαδρομή shadowcaster-vmanolis-kinglyr-airsam-foxer...
Μανώλη αν είναι συνενοήσου με τον Νικό να κλήσεις προσώρινα το λινκ με τον matsoulas...
Αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά πάρτε με τηλ... πάω για τρέξιμο...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μέχρι airsam μπορώ να το δω από εδώ πάει μια χαρά :



```
[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.87.196.161
traceroute to 10.87.196.161 (10.87.196.161), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  0.694 ms  1.251 ms  0.400 ms
 2  gw-vmanolis.kinglyr.awmn (10.80.210.161)  7.334 ms  8.227 ms  6.257 ms
 3  gw-kinglyr.airsam.awmn (10.87.196.161)  9.146 ms  1.330 ms  2.371 ms
```

To airsam - foxer δεν μπορώ να το δω γιατί με πάει από το 



```
[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.80.189.65
traceroute to 10.80.189.65 (10.80.189.65), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  0.834 ms  0.671 ms  0.365 ms
 2  10.80.194.154 (10.80.194.154)  7.978 ms  3.359 ms  1.153 ms
 3  router.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.65)  1.461 ms  8.941 ms  3.597 ms
```

αλλά αυτό μπορείτε λογικά να το δείτε και μεταξύ σας αφού μέχρι εκεί είναι μια χαρά.

Μπράβο nice job....

----------


## vmanolis

Όταν θέλεις να δεις τι παίζει χωρίς το link με matsoula, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο και το κάνω αμέσως.
Το πολύ-πολύ αν δεν είμαι σπίτι να σου πω να μπεις με τον κωδικό μου στο Mikrotik.
Αυτά θέλουν άμεσες κινήσεις, ενώ μέσω forum υπάρχει ένα... delay στην ανάγνωση-πραγματοποίησή τους.

----------


## vmanolis

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319655#319655
Πριν λίγο λοιπόν, έγινε Β-Β link με τον νέο σχετικά κόμβο *avl*.  ::  
Χρησιμοποιήθηκε το interface που ξέμεινε από τον *foxer*.  ::  
Έτσι έχουμε την νέα διαδρομή *-vmanolis-tsio01-petaloudas-avl-*.  ::  
Οπότε πλέον και τα τέσσερα interfaces του κόμβου *vmanolis* βλέπουν AWMN μέσω διαδρομών, σε σχέση με το "πόδι" *-vmanolis-tsio01-petaloudas* που υπήρχε για κάμποσο καιρό.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από 3-4 κολλήματα του router σε λιγότερο από μια εβδομάδα, χθες κόλλησε δυο φορές το μεσημέρι.  ::  
"Το γλυκό έδεσε" σήμερα το μεσημέρι που κόλλησε και δεν ξεκινούσε ούτε με ON-OFF ούτε με αφαιροτοποθέτηση των καρτών. Όπότε αναγκάστηκα και έβγαλα την μητρική με τον Pentium 4 Celeron στα 1,7GHz (Socket 47 ::  και έβαλα την μητρική του πρώτου ταρατσοPC μου, βλέπε Pentium III στα 500MHz (Slot1).  ::  
Μένει να βρω τι φταίει και δεν ξεκινάει λοιπόν η μητρική με τον 1,7GHz.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Προς το παρών ο επεξεργαστής του router δεν δείχνει να ζορίζεται. Παίζει από 20 έως 40% το CPU usage. 
Βέβαια είναι χαμηλό σχετικά το traffic που δρομολογεί οπότε... βλέπουμε.  ::  
Interfaces : *kinglyr* 5 Mbps, *shadowcaster* <1 Mbps, *matsulas* ~ 5 Mbps, *tsio01* < 1 Mbps.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Προς το παρών ο επεξεργαστής του router δεν δείχνει να ζορίζεται. Παίζει από 20 έως 40% το CPU usage. 
> Βέβαια είναι χαμηλό σχετικά το traffic που δρομολογεί οπότε... βλέπουμε.  
> Interfaces : *kinglyr* 5 Mbps, *shadowcaster* <1 Mbps, *matsulas* ~ 5 Mbps, *tsio01* < 1 Mbps.


βαλε του ενα prtg να το παρακολουθεις συνεχως...
με στιγμιαια αποτελεσματα ακρη δε μπορεις να βγαλεις.

τι bandwidth test βγαζουν τα linkακια ?

20/20 both tcp (με nstreme και χωρις turbo) ?

----------


## vmanolis

> βαλε του ενα *prtg* να το παρακολουθεις συνεχως...
> με στιγμιαια αποτελεσματα ακρη δε μπορεις να βγαλεις.


Ωχ... Τι είναι αυτό πάλι; Είναι κάποιο πακέτο που εγκαθίσταται στο Mikrotik;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από πολύωρη εργασία στην ταράτσα του *tsio01*, έγινε B-B link του *tsio01* με *fotis*.  ::  
Η περιοχή μας πλέον βγαίνει προς κέντρο Αθήνας και με αυτήν την διαδρομή (7,279χλμ).  ::  
Έτσι πλέον το BGP του router μου "βλέπει" αυτά τα routes:

----------


## anka

Μπραβο, παιδια η περιωχη μεσα σε ενα μηνα εχει γινει ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗ, και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μπραβο, παιδια η περιωχη μεσα σε ενα μηνα εχει γινει ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΗ, και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ


Το παλεύουμε. Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε.  ::  
Έχουμε κλείσει την τρύπα στο WiND που είχε άλλοτε η περιοχή μας.  ::  
Κάποιων πάντως δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί με τίποτα. Έχουν πολύ ψηλά τον πύχη (για τους άλλους εννοείται).  ::

----------


## manoskol

Καλησπέρα vmanolis....
σε βλέπω ασχολείσαι αρκετα και εχεις συμπάθεια με τα mt
δεν ξεκινας να βάζεις 2.9.27 με quagga (ή αμα συμπαθείς το 2.9.6
υπάρχει quagga και για αυτο...) είναι όλα δοκιμασμένα
θα ησυχάζατε απο το προβληματικο BGP του mikrotik .....
το ugrade από το κανονικο ειναι αρκετα βατο και κατανοητο.....
pm me για λεπτομέριες...

----------


## vmanolis

Thanks για τις πληροφορίες. Θα γίνουν σίγουρα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε.
Χτες από τα 4 Β-Β έπαιζε μόνο 1 και μάλιστα ήταν αυτό που έβγαινε *tsio01* και με την σειρά του στον *fotis*. Μόνο που είχαν πέσει και αρκετοί από *fotis* μεριά, με συνέπεια να χάσουμε το δίκτυο.  ::  
Ανέβηκα σήμερα το μεσημεράκι αμέσως μόλις γύρισα από την δουλειά και έβγαζα ένα-ένα τα feeder. Αποτέλεσμα, 3 στα 4 feeder (by *nvak*) έιχαν πάρει νερό.  ::  
Τα έβγαλα με την βάση τους από τον βραχίονα του κάθε πιάτου, τα άνοιξα, τα σκούπισα-στέγνωσα, τους έβαλα διαφανής σιλικόνη στα χείλη που θα πατήσει το πλαστικό καπάκι, ξαναπρέσερα το καπάκι και σκουπίζοντας την σιλικόνη που "ξέρασε" προς τα έξω, σιλικόναρα και την ένωση του πλαστικού καπακιού με τα χείλη του κάθε feeder.  ::  
Έτσι, επανήλθαμε στα φυσιολογικά μας.  ::  
Άντε γιατί προβλέπεται κακοκαιρία πάλι από αύριο.  ::

----------


## petzi

> τι bandwidth test βγαζουν τα linkακια ?
> 
> 20/20 both tcp (με nstreme και χωρις turbo) ?

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> τι bandwidth test βγαζουν τα linkακια ?
> 
> 20/20 both tcp (με nstreme και χωρις turbo) ?


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;  ::  

Τον "έκτακτο" έλεγχο στα feeder τον έκανα απλά γιατί βγήκαν 3 στα 4 Β-Β εκτός (βοήθησε και η λιακάδα σήμερα).  ::  
Τώρα απλά επανήλθαμε στα κανονικά.  ::

----------


## petzi

αν μπορέσω και έρθω αύριο στο meeting έχω να σου πω δυο λογάκια....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> αν μπορέσω και έρθω αύριο στο meeting έχω να σου πω δυο λογάκια....


Δηλαδή να μην έρθω;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά το περί quagga over Mikrotik workshop (βλέπε http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25675),
σήμερα από ώρα ογδόη πρωινή, ο κόμβος #3132 vmanolis "παίζει" με quagga over Mikrotik 2.9.27  ::  
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε μόλις ξύπνησα το είχα πρώτο στην "to-do list".  ::  
Και πάλι ένα ευχαριστώ από όλους όσους φιλοξενηθήκαμε από το petzoσπιτο για αυτό το Workshop.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά το Mikrotik + quagga στον router, σειρά είχε η είσοδος του κόμβου στο OLSR confederation της περιοχής μας.  ::  
Αφού πήγα στον Γιάννη (*kinglyr*) χθες για επιτόπου "νταλαβέρι", έγινε το έλα να δεις.  ::   ::   ::  
Αρχικά βρήκαμε αρκετές διαφορές στο olsr.conf που μου έδωσε για τον κόμβο μου ο Αντρέας (*AnKa*) με αυτό που τελικά καταλήξαμε με τον Γιάννη βάσει και των όσων αναφέρθηκαν στην ανάλογη ενότητα :
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25658&start=135
Στην συνέχεια βάλαμε τα ανάλογα olsr κλπ conf αρχεία στον δικό μου κόμβο (από winbox και ftp), στου *Airsam* (επίσης απομακρυσμένα) και στον δικό του.  ::  
Αποτέλεσμα; έγινε το έλα να δεις.  ::  
Ο router μου το πήρε αλλά δεν έδειχνε να συνδέεται και αργότερα ο δικός του router δεν εκκινούσε.  ::  
Δοκιμάσαμε μέχρι και επανεγκατάσταση του Mikrotik, αλλαγή σκληρού επειδή έβγαλε ένα μήνυμα για journal error κατά την εφαρμογή του installer, μάταια.  ::   ::  
Έφυγα από εκεί 10+ το βραδάκι. Μέχρι τις 1+ το πρωί που κοίταξα τελευταία φορά, δεν είχε συνδεθεί.  ::  
Πολύ μπέρδεμα τελικά, ελπίζω όμως να αξίζει τον κόπο.  ::  
Και έχει συνέχεια . . .

----------


## mojiro

βαλτε σε ενα zip αρχειο οοοολα τα conf να τα δω...

φτιαχτε ενα φακελακι για καθε κομβο, που θα εχει μεσα τα 3 αρχεια
olsrd.conf bgpd.conf zebra.conf

επισης ριχτε και ενα σχεδιαγραμα μεσα στο zip που να δειχνει τις ip's
και τα node-id's

----------


## anka

> Μετά το Mikrotik + quagga στον router, σειρά είχε η είσοδος του κόμβου στο OLSR confederation της περιοχής μας.  
> Αφού πήγα στον Γιάννη (*kinglyr*) χθες για επιτόπου "νταλαβέρι", έγινε το έλα να δεις.    
> Αρχικά βρήκαμε αρκετές διαφορές στο olsr.conf που μου έδωσε για τον κόμβο μου ο Αντρέας (*AnKa*) με αυτό που τελικά καταλήξαμε με τον Γιάννη βάσει και των όσων αναφέρθηκαν στην ανάλογη ενότητα :
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25658&start=135
> Στην συνέχεια βάλαμε τα ανάλογα olsr κλπ conf αρχεία στον δικό μου κόμβο (από winbox και ftp), στου *Airsam* (επίσης απομακρυσμένα) και στον δικό του.  
> Αποτέλεσμα; έγινε το έλα να δεις.  
> Ο router μου το πήρε αλλά δεν έδειχνε να συνδέεται και αργότερα ο δικός του router δεν εκκινούσε.  
> Δοκιμάσαμε μέχρι και επανεγκατάσταση του Mikrotik, αλλαγή σκληρού επειδή έβγαλε ένα μήνυμα για journal error κατά την εφαρμογή του installer, μάταια.   
> Έφυγα από εκεί 10+ το βραδάκι. Μέχρι τις 1+ το πρωί που κοίταξα τελευταία φορά, δεν είχε συνδεθεί.  
> ...


Μανωλη 2 ειναι τα τινα :
1) πρεπει πρωτα να τρεξεις εσυ olsr μιας και εχεις το λινκ με τον shadowcaster και μετα ο Γιαννης.
2) ολα τα εξωτερικα λινκς εκτος confederation πρεπει να αλλαξουν το AS που εχουν στο BGP σε 10853 που ειναι του confederation.

Τα conf αρχεια που σου εστειλα θελουν δουλεια αναλογα με το ποιοι γειτωνικοι σου κομβοι ειναι εντος ή εκτος confederation.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανωλη 2 ειναι τα τινα :
> 1) πρεπει πρωτα να τρεξεις εσυ olsr μιας και εχεις το λινκ με τον shadowcaster και μετα ο Γιαννης.
> 2) ολα τα εξωτερικα λινκς εκτος confederation πρεπει να αλλαξουν το AS που εχουν στο BGP σε 10853 που ειναι του confederation.


1) Τρέχω ήδη OLSR από χθες, μια που ο *shadowcaster* τρέχει και αυτός OLSR εδώ και λίγες ημέρες.
2) Αυτό έχει ήδη ληφθεί υπ' όψην στην διαμόρφωση των αρχείων *.conf* .

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Μανωλη 2 ειναι τα τινα :
> 1) πρεπει πρωτα να τρεξεις εσυ olsr μιας και εχεις το λινκ με τον shadowcaster και μετα ο Γιαννης.
> 2) ολα τα εξωτερικα λινκς εκτος confederation πρεπει να αλλαξουν το AS που εχουν στο BGP σε 10853 που ειναι του confederation.
> 
> 
> 1) Τρέχω ήδη OLSR από χθες, μια που ο *shadowcaster* τρέχει και αυτός OLSR εδώ και λίγες ημέρες.
> 2) Αυτό έχει ήδη ληφθεί υπ' όψην στην διαμόρφωση των αρχείων *.conf* .


Done  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα το απογευματάκι ανέβηκα ταράτσα για να τσεκάρω αν σηκώνει βελτίωση η στόχευση.  ::  
Ανεβαίνοντας διαπίστωσα ότι έχουμε αναπτυσσόμενο... κτίριο στην θέα προς Shadowcaster.  ::  
Όχι αυτό που είχα δείξει παλαιότερα, αλλά νέο απόκτημα.  ::  
Φωτό ακολουθεί (αυτό με το πράσινο δίχτυ είναι το... περσινό).  ::

----------


## petzi

αυτή λοιπόν η πολυκατοικία είναι που έκανε το confederation π##τ@ν@?

εγώ στο είχα πει όταν δεν άκουγα τίποτε από αυτά που έλεγες στο voip....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

Τι κακο ειναι αυτο, σαν τα μανιταρια ξεφυτρωνουν  ::  ! Ελπιζω να μην σου χαλαει το λινκ  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τι κακο ειναι αυτο, σαν τα μανιταρια ξεφυτρωνουν  ! Ελπιζω να μην σου χαλαει το λινκ


ιδεα σου...  ::

----------


## petzi

> Τι κακο ειναι αυτο, σαν τα μανιταρια ξεφυτρωνουν  ! Ελπιζω να μην σου χαλαει το λινκ


μας δουλεύεις? λολ  ::   ::

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Τι κακο ειναι αυτο, σαν τα μανιταρια ξεφυτρωνουν  ! Ελπιζω να μην σου χαλαει το λινκ 
> 
> 
> μας δουλεύεις? λολ


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

έρχομαι με τα σύνεργα που λέγαμε για την κατεδάφιση  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ε μα ........... δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.... πάμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι και έχουμε και τους εργολάβους εκτώς των άλλων να αντιμετωπίσουμε  :: 

Έχεις κανένας εύκαιρο κανα κομπρεσέρ? να το δανειστούμε για το βράδυ μόνο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και γιατί δεν κλείνει το λινκ αφού δεν παίζει πλέον σωστά;


Απλά για να ταλαιπωρείτε κόσμο;
Δεν φτάνει που ρουφάτε όλο το τράφικ κρατάτε και όλα τα κωλολίνκς και είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να περνάμε από εκεί  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> έρχομαι με τα σύνεργα που λέγαμε για την κατεδάφιση     
> Ε μα ........... δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.... πάμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι και έχουμε και τους εργολάβους εκτώς των άλλων να αντιμετωπίσουμε 
> 
> Έχεις κανένας εύκαιρο κανα κομπρεσέρ? να το δανειστούμε για το βράδυ μόνο...


ασε τα κομπρεσερ και πιασε κανα πιατο μηπως και ερθει σε σενα το λινκ  ::

----------


## makelaris

Μανώλη να ρωτήσω κάτι ξεκάρφωτο.Τα πλάγια στηρίγματα από τα πιάτα, τα έφτιαξες ή τα βρήκες έτοιμα και από πού?Στέλιος

----------


## matsulas

Αν θες τη γνωμη μου κρατα το λινκ μεχρι να βρεις κατα καλυτερο.
Οπως λεει και ο λαος απ` ολοτελα καλην κι Παναγιωτενα

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν θες τη γνωμη μου κρατα το λινκ μεχρι να βρεις κατα καλυτερο.
> Οπως λεει και ο λαος απ` ολοτελα καλην κι Παναγιωτενα


Κατόπιν πιέσεων (φταίω *εγώ* για τα προβλήματα της ευρύτερης περιοχής) και επειδή κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας (ορίστε; ), το λινκ με shadowcaster για αρχή απενεργοποιήθηκε.
Την Παρασκευή στην συνάντηση στου Περικλή θα συζητήσουμε (μεταξύ άλλων) το μέλλον του.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365792#365792

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα όταν επέστρεψα από την δουλειά μου είδα ένα ΡΜ από τον Αλέξανδρο, διαχειριστή του κόμβου olkos #9714.  ::  
Μου ανέφερε ότι υπάρχει ελεύθερο interface από μεριά του και επιθυμεί σύνδεση της περιοχής του με άλλη περιοχή "κάπως μακρινή".
Έτσι, χωρίς πολλά-πολλά, μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί του, ανέβηκα ταράτσα και γύρισα το πιάτου που κοιτούσε shadowcaster προς την μεριά που φαινόταν από το WiND ότι βρίσκεται ο κόμβος olkos #9714.
Με περιστροφή του πιάτου αλλά και λίγο "παίξιμο" στο πάνω-κάτω, τον βρήκα με -77 σήμα. Μετά από κεντράρισμα από την πλευρά του εντός μισάωρου, το σήμα έπεσε στα -67.  ::  
Έτσι, βάλαμε ένα subnet στα interface μας, έφτιαξα και έβαλα στο Mikrotik μου τα νέα conf files και... συνδεθήκαμε.  ::  

Πρώτη παρατήρηση:
- Παίζοντας με την συχνότητα, βελτιώθηκε το σήμα κι άλλο.

Δεύτερη παρατήρηση:
- Το πιάτο μου σημαδεύει "ξυστά" μια πολυκατοικία  ::  , οπότε τις επόμενες ημέρες θα περιστρέψω τους βραχίονες ώστε να "ξεμυτίσει" το πιάτο πιο πολύ, επιτρέποντάς του να βλέπει πιο καλά το απέναντι άκρο.

Τρίτη παρατήρηση:
- Από την στιγμή που διάβασα το ΡΜ του Αλέξανδρου (λίαν φιλικότατος), επικοινωνήσαμε μέσω τηλεφώνου, στοχεύσαμε ο ένας τον άλλον, βάλαμε τις ΙΡ στα interface μας, έφτιαξα και πέρασα τα νέα conf files στο Mikrotik μου ώστε να συνδεθούν και τα BGP, μεσολάβησε λιγότερο από μία ώρα.  ::  

Τέτοιες αστραπιαίες κινήσεις δείχνουν κάτι περισσότερο από τον συλλογικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου μας, αφού σε τίποτα δεν θυμίζει χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες π.χ. διαφόρων εταιριών παροχής internet (βλέπε παράπονα για καθυστέρηση μηνών στις διαδικασίες σύνδεσης με internet).  ::  

Και εις ανώτερα λοιπόν . . .  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ιδού η πολυκατοικία που περνάει ξυστά το link με #9714 olkos.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Μπράβο μανώλη και με πολύ traffic

----------


## vmanolis

Λόγω προγραμματισμένης νοσηλείας, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα από Τρίτη έως (λογικά) την Παρασκευή δεν θα βρίσκομαι "παρά του κόμβου μου".
Για ότι προκύψει και επείγει παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) μέχρι επιστροφής μου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## anka

Περαστικά Μανώλη και καλή ανάρρωση  ::

----------


## papashark

> Λόγω προγραμματισμένης νοσηλείας, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα από Τρίτη έως (λογικά) την Παρασκευή δεν θα βρίσκομαι "παρά του κόμβου μου".
> Για ότι προκύψει και επείγει παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) μέχρι επιστροφής μου.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Σιδερένιος.

(αναβάθμιση σώματος ?)

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Σιδερένιος.
> 
> (αναβάθμιση σώματος ?)


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αφού μπήκα στο confederation πρέπει να "φτιαχτώ" κατάλληλα.  ::  
Γειά σου Πάνο ατελείωτε.  ::

----------


## alexandros-olkos

> Λόγω προγραμματισμένης νοσηλείας, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα από Τρίτη έως (λογικά) την Παρασκευή δεν θα βρίσκομαι "παρά του κόμβου μου".
> Για ότι προκύψει και επείγει παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον Μιχάλη (mojiro) μέχρι επιστροφής μου.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Περαστικά σου Μανώλη.
Τι μπορεί να προκύψει σε 3 μερούλες; Το χόμπι μας κάνουμε…

Σε λίγο θα το σκεφτόμαστε και για να φύγουμε διακοπές!  ::

----------


## kinglyr

περαστικά...
(αν κάνεις upgrade σου εύχομαι να τα πιάσεις τα 54mbit/s...  ::  )

----------


## vmanolis

Καλημέρα στην Ασύρματη κοινότητά μας από το μπαλκόνι του 8ου ορόφου στο ΓΝΑ όπου... νοσηλεύομαι.  ::  
Η θέα είναι αρκετά καλή, οπότε μια δοκιμή για σύνδεση δεν βλαπτει. Το μικρόβιο βλέπετε...  ::  
Ακολουθεί ένα πρόχειρο σκανάρισμα με τον USB WiFi αντάπτορα της Zyxel, καθώς και ένα κλασσικό traceroute.



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert 10.80.194.129

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     8 ms     6 ms     6 ms  ap-awmn-913-HS1.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.65]
  2     *        7 ms     7 ms  interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
  3    11 ms    15 ms    19 ms  10.26.122.173
  4     9 ms    45 ms    18 ms  gw-verano.olkos.awmn [10.25.180.181]
  5    12 ms     9 ms    28 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Μέχρι την Παρασκευή που αναμένεται να βγω, θα έχω το δίκτυό μας για παρέα.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Πάντα στο μυαλό του το AWMN.... περαστικά...  ::

----------


## klarabel

Περαστικά σου και από μένα !!  ::

----------


## aangelis

Περαστικά σου Μανόλη (τελικά τα κατάφερες έγινες απο κόμβος client, τουλάχιστον έπεσες σε καλό κομβο χε χε)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Περαστικά σου Μανόλη (τελικά τα κατάφερες *έγινες απο κόμβος client*, τουλάχιστον έπεσες σε καλό κομβο χε χε)


Σωστός...  ::  
Ακολουθεί φωτό με την θέα από το μπαλκόνι του 8ου με τον φορητό+USB WiFi adapter της Zyxel.  ::  
Μόλις επέστρεψα από τον προσωρινό κόμβο-πελάτη (Νοσοκομείο) στο κανονικό μου κόμβο (σπίτι).  ::  
Άσχετο : Θα κάνουμε κάποιο meeting στην περιοχή μας;  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Να κανουμε.......
Να κανουμε...... 
Τωρα που ξεκιναει και αδεια μου.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Καμάρι μου περαστικούλια σου .... 

Εύχομαι να πήγαν όλα καλά και να τα έχεις ξεμπερδέψει μια και καλή.

----------


## vmanolis

> Καμάρι μου περαστικούλια σου ....


Ευχαριστώ Γιώργη. Η 25ήμερη αναρρωτική σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει σε αυτό αρκετά.  ::  




> Να κανουμε.......
> Να κανουμε...... 
> Τωρα που ξεκιναει και αδεια μου.....


Ο λαός απαιτεί, meeting στην στιγμή.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Περαστικά γείτονα 
 ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Περαστικά γείτονα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ... συνάδελφε ΕΑΒίτη.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από εχθές είμαι με ένα μόνο Β-Β.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό με matsulas έχει κοπεί εδώ και ένα δίμηνο λόγω πολυκατοικίας κοντά του, αυτό με kinglyr "επισκευάζεται" ήδη από τον ίδιο τον Γιάννη-kinglyr λόγω προβλήματος στον router του και το άλλο με olkos είναι κάτω (προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο-olkos).  ::  
Αν κάποιος θα ήθελε να δοκιμάσουμε αξιοποίηση του "ελεύθερου" πλέον interface προς matsoulas, ας ποστάρει.  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Κανε σκαν προς τα εμενα και δες τελικα αν μπορουμε να κανουμε τπτ.Εχω ενα if που καθεται πολυ καιρο.....

----------


## vmanolis

> Κανε σκαν προς τα εμενα και δες τελικα αν μπορουμε να κανουμε τπτ.Εχω ενα if που καθεται πολυ καιρο.....


Δώσε λεπτομέρειες (έχεις ΡΜ).  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως φαίνεται και από εδώ, από σήμερα και ο κόμβος *vmanolis* είναι εκτός του 10853 OLSR confederation.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Από σήμερα το απόγευμα, στο ελεύθερο από matsulas εδώ και καιρό interface μου, αντιστοιχεί ο κόμβος #10543 jkarabas.
Τουτέστιν, νέο Β-Β.  ::

----------


## jntou

> Από σήμερα το απόγευμα, στο ελεύθερο από matsulas εδώ και καιρό interface μου, αντιστοιχεί ο κόμβος #10543 jkarabas.
> Τουτέστιν, νέο Β-Β.



Καλό το ΒΒ αλλά σε παρακαλώ άλλαξε συχνότητα γιατί επηρεάζεις αρνητικά το ΒΒ top-mew 3210-588.
Αναγκαστικά disable το ΒΒ για να μην κάνει συνεχόμενα connect – disconnect

Πάντα κάνουμε ένα scan να δούμε ποιοι άλλοι είναι σε αυτή την συχνότητα.

Με εκτίμηση
Γιάννης

----------


## vmanolis

Από τα τότε scan από του jkarabas (ο οποίος είναι σε ρόλο Access Point), δεν φαίνεται όχι μόνο να ενοχλεί αλλά ούτε καν πιάνει το Β-Β που ανέφερες.  ::  
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μπλέκει...  ::  
Μάλιστα, οι συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι οι : tsio01 5560, kinglyr 5620, olkos 5680.

----------


## jkarabas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Από σήμερα το απόγευμα, στο ελεύθερο από matsulas εδώ και καιρό interface μου, αντιστοιχεί ο κόμβος #10543 jkarabas.
> Τουτέστιν, νέο Β-Β. 
> 
> 
> Καλό το ΒΒ αλλά σε παρακαλώ άλλαξε συχνότητα γιατί επηρεάζεις αρνητικά το ΒΒ top-mew 3210-588.
> Αναγκαστικά disable το ΒΒ για να μην κάνει συνεχόμενα connect – disconnect


Πράγματι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιο σημείο ενοχλούμε..εάν πράγματι συμβαίνει αυτό... να το διορθώσουμε..αλλά όπως βλέπεις και από το συνημμένο αρχείο του Μανώλη το οποίο είναι scan δικό μου ...δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.  ::  

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## Cha0s

Αν είναι ap ο MEW (ή το αντίθετο - δεν ξέρω από που περνάει το link) και δεν τον βλέπετε λογικό είναι να μην το πιάνετε με scan.

Με snooper θα μπορούσατε να δείτε και τους clients που εκπέμπουν ώστε να είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς στην συχνότητα που παίζετε.

----------


## jntou

Παιδιά για να μην γίνετε χαμός στο ρουτινκ έριξα το ΒΒ, (από μεριάς mew), γιαυτο δεν το πιάνετε τώρα. 
Η συχνότητα top-mew είναι 5320 και η δικιά σας ίδια. Το ΒΒ σας περνάει πάνω από τον χάρη (mew) και γιαυτό φωνάζω. Συγνώμη αλλά αν έχετε ευχέρεια αλλάξτε την γιατί σε εμάς είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο λόγω των λινκ που έχουμε.

AP είμαι εγώ (top)

Φιλικα
Γιαννης

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τις συχνότητες όπως ανέφερα και πιο κάτω ως εξής:
tsio01 5560,
kinglyr 5620,
olkos 5680.

Από μέρους του jkarabas το "ολοκαίνουργιο" Mikrotik του έχει τις εξής διαθέσιμες συχνότητες :
Ξεκινάει από 5180, φτάνει 5320, "πετάγεται" κατευθείαν στην 5500 και τερματίζει στην 5700.
Δηλαδή 5180 - 5320 και 5500 - 5700.

Με δεδομένο και τις συχνότητες που ήδη έχω στα λινκ μου, οι κοινές μας διαθέσιμες συχνότητες είναι η 5500 και οι κάτω των 5320, όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτό από το router του.
Άρα, ή θα παίζουμε στην 5500, ή θα πάμε κάτω από την 5280 για να μην επηρεάζουμε εσάς όπως μας λέτε.
Φοβάμαι ότι πάμε πολύ χαμηλά πλέον...

----------


## nikpanGR

η λύση είναι superchannels με 50 euro να τα έχει όλα τα καναλια..και καθαρίζει μια και καλή.....ε?

----------


## Vigor

Extra-Channels addon σε licensed εγκατάσταση MikroTik
Vendor 1
Vendor 2

----------


## jntou

Vmanolis τελικά μπορείτε να αλλάξετε κανάλι ? ή πόλωση? 
Ή να σπάσετε το λινκ στα δυό?
Ή να δω τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε

----------


## vmanolis

> Extra-Channels addon σε licensed εγκατάσταση MikroTik
> Vendor 1
> Vendor 2


Επειδή το Mirkotik του jkarabas προϋπάρχει ήδη επάνω σε original routerboard, θα του πω να δοκιμάσει να κάνει το "Extra-Channels addon" ώστε να "αποκτήσει" επιπλέον κανάλια (δηλ. συχνότητες).  ::

----------


## senius

Μανώλη σε περιμένει ο nasos765 για link.

Εκπέμπει πάνω σου.!

----------


## jkarabas

Βρε παιδιά συγνώμη δηλαδή γιατί θα τρελαθώ. Αγόρασα έναν router με επίσημο mikrotik και μου λέτε να ξαναπληρώσω για να αποκτήσω επιπλέον συχνότητες γιατί εσείς δυσκολεύεστε να αλλάξετε συχνότητα???? Δεν μου περιγράφετε παρακαλώ ποιά είναι ακριβώς η δυσκολία σας?...γιατί εγώ όπως καταλαβαίνετε μετά τα αρκετά που ξόδεψα για το router, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για περαιτέρω έξοδα.
Δεν φταίω εγώ νομίζω για τις συχνότητες. Πείτε στον κόσμο να σταματήσει να αγοράζει routerboard με mikrotik...και ότι είναι ακατάλληλα για το AWMN...τι άλλο να πώ? 
Είναι η μοναδική λύση αυτή? Εσείς δοκιμάσατε κάτι γιαυτό? Εκτός εάν αγοράσετε εσείς τις extra συχνότητες για μένα.
Τελοσπάντων εάν Μανώλη νομίζεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο link δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο...πες το για να το κάνω disconnect.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανώλη σε περιμένει ο nasos765 για link.
> 
> Εκπέμπει πάνω σου.!


Αν διάβασες στην προηγούμενη σελίδα χρησιμοποίησα το τέταρτο και ελεύθερο interface για το νέο Β-Β με τον jkarabas...  ::  
Δεν έχω κάτι free τώρα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν φταίω εγώ νομίζω για τις συχνότητες. Πείτε στον κόσμο να σταματήσει να αγοράζει routerboard με mikrotik...και ότι είναι ακατάλληλα για το AWMN...τι άλλο να πώ?


Ας δοκιμάσουμε λίγο π.χ. στα 5500MHz να δούμε  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Μόλις αλλάξαμε συχνότητα στα 5500 Mhz..το παρακολουθούμε και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει ΟΚ?  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Vmanolis τελικά μπορείτε να αλλάξετε κανάλι ? ή πόλωση? 
> Ή να σπάσετε το λινκ στα δυό?
> Ή να δω τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε


Για τα δύο τελευταία που ανέφερες, έχεις κάτι υπ' όψην σου ;

----------


## jkarabas

> Extra-Channels addon σε licensed εγκατάσταση MikroTik
> Vendor 1
> Vendor 2


Μία ερώτηση.... αυτά τα Extra-Channels addon σε licensed εγκατάσταση MikroTik, πως εγκαθίστανται σε routerboard 333 το οποίο δεν έχει CF και είναι ενσωματωμένο το OS σε ROM? 
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος σε κάτι αντίστοιχο με το routerboard που προανέφερα?

----------


## Vigor

Ask your reseller. Από το forum της MikroTik:



> Scott,
> 
> I can explain how I do it and I am the least expert in all of you.
> 
> System
> License
> Copy the software ID
> Paste it in a text file
> Call a reseller
> ...

----------


## jkarabas

Δυστυχώς βλέπω μία μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στα πακέτα σε αυτή τη συχνότητα (5500 Ghz) ...δίνοντας την εντολή tracert.  ::  
Αύριο θα το ξαναδούμε με τον Μανώλη.

----------


## jkarabas

> Ask your reseller. Από το forum της MikroTik:


vigor εντάξει το κατάλαβα...αλλά ποιόν reseller εννοεί να καλέσω? αλλά και τι σχέση έχει αυτό στα site που μου έδωσες?

----------


## Vigor

> vigor εντάξει το κατάλαβα...αλλά ποιόν reseller εννοεί να καλέσω?


Το κατάστημα από το οποίο αγόρασες το routerboard εφεξής καλείται reseller.



> αλλά και τι σχέση έχει αυτό στα site που μου έδωσες?


Σου δείχνει τα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνεις προτού και αφού επικοινωνήσεις με τον reseller.

----------


## alasondro

Συγνώμη αλλά αυτή την στιγμή συμβαίνει κάτι τραγικό...(αν έχω καταλάβει καλά)

βάζετε ένα κόμβο που έχει δύο τρια λινκς να αγοράσει μια άδεια για να μπορεί να παίζει σε παράνομο κανάλι ώστε να μην ενοχλεί έναν κόμβο που έχει εκατό links;;
Δηλαδή σηκώθηκαν τα άγρια για να φάνε τα ήμερα...jkarabas και vmanolis στην θέσης σας σου ουτε συχνότητα θα άλλαζα ούτε license θα αγόραζα...αυτός που έχει πολλά link να είναι προετοιμασμένος να ψάχνει και για συχνότητες...

----------


## jntou

> Δηλαδή σηκώθηκαν τα άγρια για να φάνε τα ήμερα...jkarabas και vmanolis στην θέσης σας σου ουτε συχνότητα θα άλλαζα ούτε license θα αγόραζα...αυτός που έχει πολλά link να είναι προετοιμασμένος να ψάχνει και για συχνότητες...



Θα πω δυο πραγματάκια και θα σταματήσω εδώ, δεν θέλω άλλη συνέχεια επί του θέματος και συγνώμη για το όλο θέμα και την αναστάτωση. 
Θα αλλάξω πόλωση και συχνότητα, μιας και περνάει από πάνω μας, το λινκ σας.

Το awmn δεν είναι ένα απρόσωπο δίκτυο…….κατά βάση οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και η προσωπική επαφή των μελών του, δίνει ένα άλλο χαρακτήρα….κλπ κλπ.

Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ισχύουν οι νόμοι τις αγοράς (ζούγκλα), αλλά η καλή συνεννόηση μεταξύ των μελών του δικτύου.

Οι παλαιότεροι στο δίκτυο, πρέπει να δίνουν στους νεότερους, τη νοοτροπία του δικτύου, ώστε με την σειρά τους να το μεταδώσουν στους επόμενους (όχι με την ένια του νέος και παλιός, μικρός ή μεγάλος σε ΒΒ).

Όλοι θέλουμε την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και γι αυτό πασχίζουμε, ώστε να έχουμε λινκ, όσο γίνεται καλά, σταθερά, αξιόπιστα.

Τέλος πάντων θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει πολλά, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι καλό.

Και πάλι σας ζητάω συγνώμη για το όλο θέμα

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν θέλω να παραστήσω τον κακό ούτε να φανεί ότι "πήρα αέρα" με τα λεγόμενα του συνάδελφου AWMNίτη *alasondro*, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι όσο αυξάνει τα links του ένας κόμβος, τόσο "επεκτείνεται" στο φάσμα, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται η πιθανότητα να υπάρξει διένεξη (conflict) με την συχνότητα άλλου link.  ::  
Ελπίζω με την αλλαγή της πόλωσης (δεν έχει χρειαστεί μέχρι τώρα να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο) να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε άθελά μας.  ::  
Ελπίζω να μην "με βάλει στο μάτι" ο επίσης συνAWMNίτης *jntou*. Δεν θα επιθυμούσα κάτι τέτοιο.  ::  
Απλά αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται ότι υπάρχει "συνοστισμός" σιγά-σιγά.  ::

----------


## anka

> Δεν θέλω να παραστήσω τον κακό ούτε να φανεί ότι "πήρα αέρα" με τα λεγόμενα του συνάδελφου AWMNίτη *alasondro*, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι όσο αυξάνει τα links του ένας κόμβος, τόσο "επεκτείνεται" στο φάσμα, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται η πιθανότητα να υπάρξει διένεξη (conflict) με την συχνότητα άλλου link.  
> Ελπίζω με την αλλαγή της πόλωσης (δεν έχει χρειαστεί μέχρι τώρα να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο) να φτιάξει το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε άθελά μας.  
> Ελπίζω να μην "με βάλει στο μάτι" ο επίσης συνAWMNίτης *jntou*. Δεν θα επιθυμούσα κάτι τέτοιο.  
> Απλά αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται ότι υπάρχει "συνοστισμός" σιγά-σιγά.


Δεν χρειάζεται να δικαιολογείσαι Μανώλη. Νομίζω ότι κακώς έγινε το post από τον jntou ( Άλλωστε το κατάλαβε και ο ίδιος ) για ένα θέμα που μπορεί να λυθεί και με ένα pm. Σε όλους έχει γίνει παρεμβολή σε κάποιο απο τα link μας από κάποιο άλλο συνawmnιτη αλλά πάντα, με επικοινωνία μεταξύ των ενδιαφερομένων και μέσα στο καλο πνεύμα που υπάρχει στο δίκτυο να βρίσκεται λύση.  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Νομίζω ότι όλοι μαζί είμαστε σε ένα δίκτυο και όλοι θέλουμε το καλό του δικτύου. Οι περισσότεροι από εδώ μέσα δεν γνωριζόμαστε καν και όμως μέσα από το AWMN έχει αναπτυχθεί αυτή η σχέση που όλοι έχουμε μεταξύ μας. Ένα κοινό χόμπι έχουμε όλοι και αυτό μας κάνει να είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα.
Απο πλευράς θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά για το καλό του δικτύου. Έχω σκοπό κάποια στιγμή να ενεργοποιήσω το superchannel αλλά προς το παρόν θα το δούμε μαζί με τον Μανώλη για να μην δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα σε κανέναν. 
Εξάλλου δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μας. Νέος είμαι και εγώ στο χώρο και τώρα μαθαίνω. Πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθεί λύση.

Φιλικά
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

----------


## vmanolis

Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, προς το βραδάκι (να πέσει λίγο ο ήλιος δλδ  ::  ), θα ανέβω "ταρατσάδα" να δοκιμάσω στόχευση προς KYROS μεριά, με το εδώ και καιρό πρακτικά ανενεργό interface προς olkos.  ::  
Ελπίζω αν πετύχει τελικά το πρώτο Β-Β του ο Βαγγέλης (KYROS), να ζευγαρώσει λίαν συντόμως το εντελώς ελεύθερο πλέον interface του ο Αλέξανδρος (olkos).  ::  
Είδωμεν...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις τώρα κατέβηκα από ταράτσα...  ::  
Έβαλα το ελεύθερο interface να "κοιτάει" προς KYROS μεριά (με ανάλογο φυσικά SSID) και ενημερώθηκε άμεσα.  ::  
Εντός της ημέρας θα ανέβει και εκείνος για να δει "τι μέλει γενέσθαι".  ::  
Πάντως διαπίστωσα ότι πρέπει να προγραμματίσω ένα "service" στο ταρατσοPC λόγω εκτεταμένης... βρωμιάς επί της μητρικής.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά "δεν έκατσε" η προσπάθεια...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ευχαριστώ τον Μανώλη για την προσπάθεια, αλλά δεν έκατσε….

----------


## vmanolis

Το interface πάντως περιμένει για όποιον επιθυμεί (και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή) για link.  ::

----------


## senius

> Ευχαριστώ τον Μανώλη για την προσπάθεια, αλλά δεν έκατσε….


Βρε Kyro, θα σου φέρω σκόρδα να σου βάλω στα feeder σου.  ::  
Να σαι καλά Μανώλη για την προσπάθεια.  ::  
Kyro σε αναμονή...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Λόγω ανάγκης μεγαλύτερου τοπικού μου υποδικτύου, τα inteface "μεταφέρθηκαν" και αυτά λίγο πιο πάνω όσον αφορά τα υποδίκτυά τους.  ::  
Η τελική τους μορφή είναι πλέον αυτή που φαίνεται και στην ενημερωμένη σελίδα του WiND, αλλά και στο παρακάτω screenshot αυτής.  ::  

Επιπλέον, είμαι σε αναμονή για αξιοποίηση του κάποτε link προς olkos με έναν νέο (αλλά γνώστη του θέματος) κομβούχο στην περιοχή του Βώκου.  ::  
Το ότι για κάμποσο καιρό θα είναι "τερματικός" για μένα, δεν με ενοχλεί. Άλλωστε σχεδόν όλοι στην αρχή τερματικοί υπήρξαμε.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μια που ήθελα να φρεσκάρω το ταρατσοPC με λίγο καθάρισμα (βλέπε φύσημα με αέρα) ώστε εν όψη καλοκαιρινής περιόδου να μην ζεσταίνεται πολύ, είπα να τσεκάρω την θέα γενικά, όπως έκανα πρόσφατα και από την ταράτσα του κόμβου tsio01.  ::  
Απογοήτευση . . .  ::   ::   ::  
Με ζώνουν, όχι τα φίδια, αλλά κάτι χειρότερο: Οι πολυκατοικίες.  ::  
Φυτρώνουν πιο γρήγορα κι από τα μανιτάρια. Παραθέτω μια ιδέα για τον κλοιό που σφίγγει σταδιακά, σε σχέση με τα υπάρχοντα links μου.  ::  
Π ί κ ρ α

Βοηθάτε χριστιανοί . . .  ::

----------


## commando

μια χαρα εισαι κ παραπονιεσαι,αμα ειναι παρε τον the_eye να σε φτιαξει παλι  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> μια χαρα εισαι κ παραπονιεσαι,αμα ειναι παρε τον the_eye να σε φτιαξει παλι


Κρυάδες κύριε συνάδελφε;  ::  
Περίμενε να σε πετύχω στο επερχόμενο (καθιερωμένο) beach party να σε περιποιηθώ με κάποιο super νεροπίστολο.  ::

----------


## mojiro

ωχ θα σκάσει μύτη με canadair ...

http://www.games.gr/games/2585/canadair.html

----------


## vmanolis

> ωχ θα σκάσει μύτη με canadair ...
> 
> http://www.games.gr/games/2585/canadair.html


Μαρτυριάρη . . .  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από την πρόσφατη νέα φωτογράφιση της οπτικής του κόμβου περιμετρικά, ανανεώθηκε η πανοραμική φωτογραφία στο WiND με σημειώσεις για κάποια σημεία αναφοράς.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Η φίλτατη ΔΕΗ μας ανακοίνωσε "εγγράφως" στην γειτονιά μας ότι σήμερα από 15:00-17:00 θα μας κόψει την παροχή για εργασίες.  ::  
Άντε να δούμε.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

ε βάλε ενα apc ups 1000 να βρείς την υγειά σου και εσύ...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ε βάλε ενα apc ups 1000 να βρείς την υγειά σου και εσύ...


UPS έχω ένα 1000άρι (όχι της APC). Απλά όταν σου ρίχνει όλο το δίκτυο εντός σπιτιού (switches, modem, desktop+laptop) για 2-3 ώρες, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, εκτός κι αν απουσιάζεις, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνειςς κάτι.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κάνοντας ένα check των οπτικών από την ταράτσα μου, εντόπισα κάτι... γνώριμες κεραίες.  ::  
Μετά από την "ακαριαία" επικοινωνία με τον Ανδρέα (anka) και τις πρέπουσες διαδικασίες... ιδού το νέο BB-link vmanolis-anka2.  ::  
Ψεκάστε, σκουπίστε, τελειώσατε.  ::

----------


## anka

Αυτό θα πει link αστραπή  ::  μεyes.

----------


## tritsako

Ωραίος !!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Από χθες το ταρατσοPC δεν δείχνει να εκκινεί με "βγάλε-βάλε" το ρεύμα από το σπίτι μου όπως συνήθιζε όταν κολλούσε.
Για καλό και για κακό το άφησα στο "βγάλε" και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να ανέβω στο δώμα αύριο για... "γνωμάτευση" !!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Keyboard, Monitor, και μια μπαταρία (BIOS) , αυτά μάλλον θα χρειαστείς.

----------


## john70

CF, πότε έχεις αλλάξει ?

----------


## vmanolis

CF... ούτε που θυμάμαι από πότε την έχω. Λογικά έχει κάποια χρονάκια!!!!!
Απλά επειδή προ διμήνου μην βλέποντας συνδεδεμένο το interface μου με τον AnKa, "υπέθεσα" ότι ίσως έφταιγε η κάρτα και "την έκανα σκάτζα" με μία διπλανή. Από τότε, κάπου-κάπου βγαίνει εκτός το ταρατσοPC και του κάνω RESET την τροφοδοσία από κάτω για να επανέλθει.
Πάντως, αφού από χθες το είχα OFF, σήμερα που το έβαλα πριν ανέβω ταράτσα, δουλεύει κανονικά, οπότε προς το παρόν ανέβαλα την ταρατσάδα!!!
Είδωμεν

----------


## anka

Good Luck Μανώλη, οτι χρειαστείς πες μου !!!

----------


## vmanolis

Φτου !!!!! Πάλι δεν δουλεύει.
Του έβγαλα προληπτικά την τροφοδοσία από κάτω και ελπίζω μέσα στο ΠΣΚ να βγάλω άκρη.  ::  
(αν και το Σαββάτο βασικά έχω να πάω σε και βάφτιση και γάμο!!!)

----------


## jkarabas

Καλημέρα Μανώλη έλειπα και εγώ σε διακοπές χθες γύρισα, σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη και ότι βοήθεια θες εδώ είμαστε  ::

----------


## anka

Έχω PC έτοιμο, πες μου αν είναι να στο δώσω, το έχω και μου πιάνει τον τόπο.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις τελείωσα μια νέα κάρτα CF με "φρέσκια" εγκατάσταση Mikrotik 3.22, αλλά παρόλ' αυτά δεν πέτυχε το εγχείρημα.
Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να κατεβάσω το ταρατσοPC για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση ή απλά να βάλω άλλο σεταρισμένο.
Με βάση την ζέστη που υπάρχει πλέον, θα δω πότε και τι θα κάνω.

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, αφού ανέβηκα ταράτσα με πληκτρολόγιο, οθόνη 5" και μετατροπέα VGA->Video, είδα ότι αρχικά όταν εκκινούσε, σφύριζε συνεχώς με μικρές διακοπές (για άγνωστο λόγο).
Μετά από κάποια ON-OFF στην τροφοδοσία και "κουνήματα" σε κάρτες, μνήμη κλπ, εκκινεί πλέον κανονικά.
Είδωμεν.

Προς το παρόν, καλό καλοκαίρι!!!!!

----------


## θανάσης

Bios Beep Codes

----------


## jkarabas

Καλό καλοκαίρι Μανώλη  ::  Εύχομαι επάνω στη ταράτσα σου να έχεις λίγη σκιά γιατί δεν υποφέρεται.

----------


## john70

Το ίδιο είχα δει σε ένα παρατημενο σε ταράτσα pc , θέλει ένα καλο τιναγμα σε μνήμες και pci με ένα μικρο πινελο. Βγάλει τις μνήμες και ξεσκονισε τις βάσεις τους το ίδιο και στις pci. Θα είναι μια χαρα.

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, αφού είδα ότι "σφύριζε" συνεχώς η μητρική, το κατέβασα κάτω και με αλλαγή την μνήμης έφτιαξε.
Επίσης, "μια που έκανα τον κόπο" και το κατέβασα κάτω, του έβαλα και Mtik 5.20, για την τελική παραμετροποίηση του οποίου "έβαλε την πινελιά του" ο φίλτατος AnKa !!!!!  :: 
Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν.

----------


## senius

> "έβαλε την πινελιά του" ο φίλτατος AnKa !!!!! 
> Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν.


Μια χαρά. Μπράβο!!
Έβαλες και BGP routing filter?

----------


## anka

Εννοείτε  ::  είναι δυνατόν να μην μπούνε φίλτρα ????  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Welcome back φίλε μου  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες το AP interface "δεν εμφανιζόταν" στην λίστα των διαθέσιμων interface του Winbox.
Έτσι, μια που ανέβηκα χθες στο δώμα για άλλη δουλειά, άνοιξα το Hager-όκουτο, μπαινόβγαλα τον αντάπτορα PCI-miniPCI με την κάρτα του AP interface και ξαναξεκίνησα το ταρατσοPC.
Πηγαίνοντας κάτω στο σπίτι, είδα ότι πλέον απουσίαζαν όλα τα ασύρματα interfaces και εμφανιζόταν μόνο η Ethernet (λογικό).
Ξανανέβηκα πριν λίγο και αφαιροτοποθέτησα το τετραπλό αντάπτορα PCI-miniPCI με τις κάρτες των ΒΒ-Links καθώς και τον μονό PCI-miniPCI με την κάρτα του AP interface.
Πάλι "δεν φαίνεται" στην λίστα του Winbox καμία ασύρματη κάρτα !!!!!
Οπότε, πρέπει να ανέβω λογικά παρέα με τον φορητό και ένα cross καλώδιο δικτύου για δοκιμές επιτόπου, μέχρι να παίξει το σύστημα όπως πρέπει.  ::

----------


## anka

Μανώλη το είχα πάθει και εγώ κάποια στιγμή, σε PC που είχα, και έπαιξε με ένα restore από παλιό backup.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανώλη το είχα πάθει και εγώ κάποια στιγμή, σε PC που είχα, και έπαιξε με ένα restore από παλιό backup.


Το Winbox ανοίγει κανονικά. Απλά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν οι ασύρματες κάρτες !!!

----------


## akakios

Επειδη το είχα παθει και εγω με το pc (πριν γυρισω σε RB)..... Αν δεν ειναι εντελώς κάθετοι οι RB14 δημιουργουν τετοια προβληματα. 

99% ειναι αυτο. και ολοκαινουριες καρτες εβαζα και εκανε το ιδιο. μολις ''κεντραριζα'' ομως τον 4πλο ολα στρωναν.

γιαυτο θελει πολυ σταθερη στηριξη.

----------


## vmanolis

Δοκίμασα να κάνω Restore ένα Backup προ τριμήνου που είχα εντός των "Files" στο Winbox του Mikrotik, αλλά τώρα δεν ξεκινάει παρόλα τα Restart με power off-on που του κάνω από το σπίτι !!!!!  ::

----------


## Convict

> Δοκίμασα να κάνω Restore ένα Backup προ τριμήνου που είχα εντός των "Files" στο Winbox του Mikrotik, αλλά τώρα δεν ξεκινάει παρόλα τα Restart με power off-on που του κάνω από το σπίτι !!!!!


Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις μια τον τετραπλό και να βοοταρεις χωρις αυτόν.


Τώρα όσον αφορά το άλλο πρόβλημα:

Αν πάνω στον τετραπλό έχεις κάρτες διαφορετικού τύπου πχ cm6 , cm9 , r52, δοκίμασε να τις αλλάξεις θέση με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε τελικά να σου αναγνωρίσει όλες τις κάρτες.Για να δείς αν η σειρά τοποθέτησης είναι η σωστή αρκεί 1 με 2 reboot.Επίσης απο την motherboard απενεργοποίησε οποιαδήποτε onboard λειτουργία ωστε να μειώσεις ενδεχώμενο confict με τον τετραπλό.Τέλος, υπάρχει και επιλογή στο motherboard που μπορείς να κάνεις manual assign irq αν θυμάμαι καλά.Παίξε και εκεί λίγο με τις ρυθμίσεις.

Απο εκεί και πέρα το πρόβλημα σου μπορεί να εστιάζεται αλλού, προβληματικές μνήμες , προβληματική motherboard ,και πάει λέγοντας.Το πρόβλημα με το να έχεις pc σαν router, ασχέτος την άφθονη επεξεργαστική ισχύη που μπορεί να σου παρέχει είναι ότι θέλει περισσότερο νταντεμα απο ενα Routerboard.

----------


## vmanolis

Δοκιμάζοντας ένα Restore του Mikrotik σε περσινό backup εντός των "Files" στο μενού του Winbox, το Winbox απλά δεν ξανασυνδέθηκε. Δοκίμασα κάμποσα off-on της τροφοδοσίας ως restart, αλλά τίποτα.
Τελικά σήμερα μια που χρησιμοποιώ ένα δεύτερο UTP με μετατροπέα RJ45<-->VGA συνδεδεμένο στην έξοδο VGA του ταρατσοPC, σύνδεσα το κάτω άκρο του σε μια οθόνη που έχω στο υπόγειο για δοκιμές.
Δυστυχώς βγάζει μήνυμα "DISK BOOT FAILURE" !!!!!
Άρα, ή το restore απέτυχε, ή η κάρτα CF πήγε διακοπές.  :: 
Τις επόμενες ημέρες (λόγω των ημερών) θα δοκιμάσω να σετάρω και να βάλω μια άλλη κάρτα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## vmanolis

Άντε "να κόψει η βροχή" μπας και ανέβουμε ταράτσα !!!!!  ::

----------


## akakios

Και να σταματησει να βρεχει δεν το βλεπω καλη ιδεα για σημερα... 

Γλυστράνε τα πάντα... Safety first...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μια που σήμερα βελτιώθηκε ο καιρός, ανέβηκα ταράτσα και κατέβασα το ταρατσοPC.
Επειδή για άγνωστο λόγο δεν έβλεπα να εκκινεί η μητρική, έβαλα μια άλλη η οποία εκκινούσε μια χαρά.
Σέταρα μια άλλη κάρτα CF με ΜΤ 5.20 και δούλευε κανονικά.
Κούμπωσα επάνω στην μητρική τον τετραπλό αντάπτορα και τον μονό αντάπτορα με τις 5 συνολικά κάρτες.
Εκκινούσε αλλά δεν έβλεπε (πάλι) τις κάρτες του τετραπλού αντάπτορα.
Τον αλλάζω με έναν άλλον που είχα βάζοντας επάνω του τις κάρτες, ούτε αυτόν έβλεπε.
Επειδή τον τετραπλό τον είχα κουμπώσει στην πρώτη θύρα PCI και τον μονό στην τρίτη (και τελευταία), έβγαλα τον τετραπλό από την πρώτη και τον έβαλα στην μεσσαία, καθώς και τον μονό αντάπτορα στην αριστερή.
Εκκινεί κανονικά και βλέπει όλες τις κάρτες.
Λέω ωραία και ανεβάζω το ταρατσοPC πάνω στην ταράτσα για να το βάλω στο Hager-όκουτο.
Δυστυχώς όμως τα δύο pigtails από την αριστερή πλευρά του κουτιού δεν φτάνουν να κουμπώσουν στις αντίστοιχες κάρτες του τετραπλού, αφού τον μετακίνησα κατά μία θέση δεξιότερα.
Αφαιρώ τον μονό αντάπτορα από την μητρική από την αριστερή θέση και στην θέση του ξαναβάζω τον τετραπλό.
Το ταρατσοPC εκκινεί και βλέπει τις κάρτες του τετραπλού κανονικά.
Οπότε πλέον έχω τον τετραπλό με τις κάρτες των BB links, αλλά όχι τον μονό με την κάρτα του ΑΡ.
Περνάω και ένα backup που είχα περσινό και εκκινεί κανονικά.
Όμως μάλλον πρέπει να μην περιέχει αλλαγές στα interface με anka2 και kinglyr γιατί δεν παίζουν καθόλου, ενώ με jkarabas παίζει κανονικά.
Και καταλήγω πάλι να μην βλέπω AWMN, καθότι ο jkarabas παραμένει άκρο και δεν βγάζει από αλλού AWMN.  :: 
Αυτά για σήμερα. Αύριο ίσως μπορέσω καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, το ομαδικό πνεύμα του AWMN έδειξε την δύναμή του:
Ο από μηχανής θεός *senius* "έφερε στα ίσα του" το link με *anka2*.  :: 
Μένει το άλλο με *kinglyr* για να είμαστε "κομπλέ" !!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Προ κάμποσο καιρό, για άγνωστο πάλι λόγο το ταρατσοPC δεν έπαιζε. Λόγω του τότε καιρού, δεν μπορούσα να ανέβω ταράτσα (για την ακρίβεια στο δώμα που είναι και οι ηλιακοί), οπότε απλά το έκλεισα από το ρεύμα που του δίνω από το σπίτι και το άφησα "μέχρι νεοτέρας".  :: 
Όμως, ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας τους τελευταίους μήνες με κράτησε "εκτός ενεργείας" και μετά από το νοσοκομείο αναρρώνω και αδυνατώ να σκαρφαλώσω στο δώμα, αφού ακόμα και σκάλες πρόσφατα μπόρεσα να ανεβαίνω. Όταν με το καλό επανέλθουν οι "ταρατσοϊκανότητές" μου, θα επιδιώξω να κάνω μια αυτοψία στο ταρατσοPC.
Είδωμεν!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ναι ναι ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :: 
Τελικά, μετά από μερικούς μήνες "αποχής" λόγω της πρόσφατης περιπέτειάς μου περί υγείας, κατέβασα το Hager-όκουτο από το δώμα, αφαίρεσα το ταρατσοPC (P-III) και τοποθέτησα τα δύο Routerboards που έχω εδώ λίγο καιρό (ένα από τον πρώην κόμβο petaloudas και το άλλο από αγγελία).
Δεν είναι "αιχμή της τεχνολογίας", αλλά για αντικατάσταση του ταρατσοPC με τα προβλήματα που είχε, θα είναι μια χαρά !!!  :: 
Kinglyr ετοιμάσου για "refurbishing" του δικτύου της περιοχής μας.  :: 
I'm back !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Το RB133 του πρώην κόμβου petaloudas που διαχειριζόμουν, δείχνει να έχει προβλήματα !!!  :: 
Εξοικονόμησα ένα όμοιο από romias και μαζί με του πρώην κόμβου tsio01 (που επίσης διαχειριζόμουν) το οποίο θα έχω αύριο στα χέρια μου, θα έχω αρκετή δουλειά.  :: 
Βλέπουμε λοιπόν τι θα καταφέρουμε συνAWMNίτες.  ::

----------


## senius

> Το RB133 του πρώην κόμβου petaloudas που διαχειριζόμουν, δείχνει να έχει προβλήματα !!! 
> Εξοικονόμησα ένα όμοιο από romias και μαζί με του πρώην κόμβου tsio01 (που επίσης διαχειριζόμουν) το οποίο θα έχω αύριο στα χέρια μου, θα έχω αρκετή δουλειά. 
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν τι θα καταφέρουμε συνAWMNίτες.


Καλησπέρα φίλτατε Μανώλη!
Ίσως βιάστηκες για το RB133, μιας και ειναι τελειος μάπα το συγκεκριμένο εργαλείο, Αυτο κανει μονο για AP.
Τις προάλλες, ειχα 3 τεμαχια στο χερια μου και τα πεταξα στα σκουπίδια. Ούτε για δοκιμές δεν εκαναν....

Πετάς τα χρήματα σου άσκοπα, τόσο πολύ μάλιστα οπου σύντομα θα το καταλάβεις.

Δες παρακάτω να αγοράσεις καλα συγχρονα μεταχειρισμενα μπρικια, κι εγώ εδώ ειμαι να σε βοηθήσω από την αρχή να τα στησεις :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39284&page=4




> RB435G Τιμη 85ευρω.
> 
> RB600A + PSU34.5V/2.5A + Mikrotik Gigabite POE Τιμη 75ευρω
> 
> RB433AH Τιμη 65ευρω.
> 
> RB433 +POE +24V/0.5A ΜIKROTIK INDOOR CASE Τιμη 50ευρω
> 
> RB493AH + MIKROTIK INDOOR CASE Τιμη 70ευρω.
> ...

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, ήδη από το πρωί, έχω στο Hager-όκουτο το RB433AH του πρώην κόμβου petaloudas.
Λογικά αύριο θα τα ανεβάσω ταράτσα.  :: 
Για επιπλέον interface (αν χρειαστεί κάποτε) θα έχω στο κουτί και ένα RB133 ή ίσως καλύτερα ένα RB411 που έμειναν.
Προχωράμε και βλέπουμε.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Update εργασιών-κατάστασης κόμβου:
Το Hagerόκουτο με το RB433 από τον πρώην κόμβο petaloudas και ένα RB133 ως "spare", ανέβηκε ταράτσα.  :: 
Συνδέθηκε και με τηλε-βοήθεια anka αναβαθμίστηκε σε έκδοση RouterOS.  :: 
Με anka2 παίζει κανονικότατα!!! Με kinglyr θα διερευνηθεί αύριο με το καλό.  :: 
Καλή επάνοδο λοιπόν συνΑWMNίτες μετά από αρκετούς μήνες απουσίας.
Αυτά για τώρα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Καλησπερίζω την Κοινότητα και καλό μήνα σε όλους.  ::  
Έχω αυτή την στιγμή 2 interfaces "ελεύθερα" και ψάχνουν ταίρι !!!  ::  
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να θέλει "ζευγάρωμα" κάποιο όμοιο δικό του;  ::  
Έχω κάποια ανοίγματα στον ορίζοντα και θα μπορούσε κάτι να γίνει.  ::  (y)

----------

